# Berlusconi ci sta ripensando. Non è più convinto di cedere il Milan.



## admin (4 Giugno 2016)

Notizia dell'ultim'ora da Sky, da Peppe Di Stefano, che conferma quanto scritto da La Stampa. Riflessioni, frenate e dubbi. Nelle ultime ore, Silvio Berlusconi, non è più convinto di cedere il Milan. Non si tratta di una decisione definitiva ma Berlusconi, lasciando il Milan, perderebbe un grande affetto. Forse, l'ultimo. 

Una cosa è certa, però. Nelle ultime quarantotto ore qualcosa è cambiato. Qualcosa non va più come prima. E piovono conferme. La fumata bianca si sta allontanando e le sensazioni non sono affatto positive. Berlusconi ha bluffato fino ad oggi o sta giocando con l'obiettivo di far scappare i cinesi? Le ipotesi sono tante ma c'è una frenata. Questo è certo. La prossima settimana, ad elezioni concluse, tutto sarà più chiaro.


Video qui -) http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...-di-cedere-il-milan-vt37294-7.html#post973248


----------



## admin (4 Giugno 2016)

Che sia maledetto. Maledetto quel giorno in cui c'ha preso.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora da Sky, da Peppe Di Stefano, che conferma quanto scritto da La Stampa. Riflessioni, frenate e dubbi. Nelle ultime ore, Silvio Berlusconi, non è più convinto di cedere il Milan. Non si tratta di una decisione definitiva ma Berlusconi, lasciando il Milan, perderebbe un grande affetto. Forse, l'ultimo.
> 
> Una cosa è certa, però. Nelle ultime quarantotto ore qualcosa è cambiato. Qualcosa non va più come prima. E piovono conferme. La fumata bianca si sta allontanando e le sensazioni non sono affatto positive. Berlusconi ha bluffato fino ad oggi o sta giocando con l'obiettivo di far scappare i cinesi? Le ipotesi sono tante ma c'è una frenata. Questo è certo. La prossima settimana, ad elezioni concluse, tutto sarà più chiaro.



Ceeeeerto, perchè è credibilissimo che lui abbia cambiato idea ADESSO, come no


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Giugno 2016)

Ci mancava quest'altro lecchino che dopo settimane di notizie positive non ha mai parlato..
Parla ora dopo le parole di ieri..


----------



## Aron (4 Giugno 2016)

Ve piacerebbe, vero ragazzi di Sky Sport?


----------



## Devil (4 Giugno 2016)

Quindi i cugini finiscono in mano ai cinesi e diventano la nuova superpotenza italiana e noi altri continuiamo ad affondare con Berlusconi e i suoi deliri riguardo l'Ital-cess Milan con Brocchi al comando.

Che dire ragazzi, fosse davvero così sarebbe davvero la fine.


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Giugno 2016)

Davvero eh
Ahahaha maledetti


----------



## Aron (4 Giugno 2016)

*Pasquale Campopiano in risposta a un utente riguardo all'indiscrezione di Sky Sport: "non mi risulta."*


----------



## Fedeshi (4 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora da Sky, da Peppe Di Stefano, che conferma quanto scritto da La Stampa. Riflessioni, frenate e dubbi. Nelle ultime ore, Silvio Berlusconi, non è più convinto di cedere il Milan. Non si tratta di una decisione definitiva ma Berlusconi, lasciando il Milan, perderebbe un grande affetto. Forse, l'ultimo.
> 
> Una cosa è certa, però. Nelle ultime quarantotto ore qualcosa è cambiato. Qualcosa non va più come prima. E piovono conferme. La fumata bianca si sta allontanando e le sensazioni non sono affatto positive. Berlusconi ha bluffato fino ad oggi o sta giocando con l'obiettivo di far scappare i cinesi? Le ipotesi sono tante ma c'è una frenata. Questo è certo. La prossima settimana, ad elezioni concluse, tutto sarà più chiaro.



Terrorismo giornalistico.


----------



## Gekyn (4 Giugno 2016)

Come se si potesse cambiare idea su 700 mln di euro, ma per chi ci hanno preso......


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Giugno 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Quindi i cugini finiscono in mano ai cinesi e diventano la nuova superpotenza italiana e noi altri continuiamo ad affondare con Berlusconi e i suoi deliri riguardo l'Ital-cess Milan con Brocchi al comando.
> 
> Che dire ragazzi, fosse davvero così sarebbe davvero la fine.


Anche io sono pessimista, ma non è certo quello che dice un fantoccio come Peppe Di Stefano a farmi preoccupare.


----------



## admin (4 Giugno 2016)

Vediamo come va a finire. Io, conoscendo questi delinquenti, non mi aspetto nulla.


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## Andre96 (4 Giugno 2016)

Gente che durante i CDA parlava di Berlusconi indeciso e che sarebbe capace di dire che la trattativa è fallita mentre Berlusconi firma il preliminare.


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano in risposta a un utente riguardo all'indiscrezione di Sky Sport: "non mi risulta."*



Ovvio..come al solito
Come possono vogliono affossarci..ci godono proprio


----------



## robs91 (4 Giugno 2016)

Finché non creperanno saremo ostaggio dei due delinquenti,non c'è nulla da fare.


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Giugno 2016)

Ma cosa aspettano i figli a farlo fuori in qualche modo. Vivono da abbastanza tempo del marciume per trovare un modo


----------



## Roger84 (4 Giugno 2016)

Adesso ci mancava Di Stefano....


----------



## ignaxio (4 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora da Sky, da Peppe Di Stefano, che conferma quanto scritto da La Stampa. Riflessioni, frenate e dubbi. Nelle ultime ore, Silvio Berlusconi, non è più convinto di cedere il Milan. Non si tratta di una decisione definitiva ma Berlusconi, lasciando il Milan, perderebbe un grande affetto. Forse, l'ultimo.
> 
> Una cosa è certa, però. Nelle ultime quarantotto ore qualcosa è cambiato. Qualcosa non va più come prima. E piovono conferme. La fumata bianca si sta allontanando e le sensazioni non sono affatto positive. Berlusconi ha bluffato fino ad oggi o sta giocando con l'obiettivo di far scappare i cinesi? Le ipotesi sono tante ma c'è una frenata. Questo è certo. La prossima settimana, ad elezioni concluse, tutto sarà più chiaro.



Prevedibile che Sky Sport aspettasse la prima parola fuori posto per darci dentro.


----------



## Crox93 (4 Giugno 2016)

Questa notizia, data da Di Stefano, mi risolleva un po il morale.


----------



## koti (4 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora da Sky, da Peppe Di Stefano, che conferma quanto scritto da La Stampa. Riflessioni, frenate e dubbi. Nelle ultime ore, Silvio Berlusconi, non è più convinto di cedere il Milan. Non si tratta di una decisione definitiva ma Berlusconi, lasciando il Milan, perderebbe un grande affetto. Forse, l'ultimo.
> 
> Una cosa è certa, però. Nelle ultime quarantotto ore qualcosa è cambiato. Qualcosa non va più come prima. E piovono conferme. La fumata bianca si sta allontanando e le sensazioni non sono affatto positive. Berlusconi ha bluffato fino ad oggi o sta giocando con l'obiettivo di far scappare i cinesi? Le ipotesi sono tante ma c'è una frenata. Questo è certo. La prossima settimana, ad elezioni concluse, tutto sarà più chiaro.


Parliamo di Silvio Berlusconi, per cui lo scenario ipotizzato da Di Stefano non è per nulla inverosimile. Non capisco le frecciatine che gli state lanciando.


----------



## Freddiedevil (4 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora da Sky, da Peppe Di Stefano, che conferma quanto scritto da La Stampa. Riflessioni, frenate e dubbi. Nelle ultime ore, Silvio Berlusconi, non è più convinto di cedere il Milan. Non si tratta di una decisione definitiva ma Berlusconi, lasciando il Milan, perderebbe un grande affetto. Forse, l'ultimo.
> 
> Una cosa è certa, però. Nelle ultime quarantotto ore qualcosa è cambiato. Qualcosa non va più come prima. E piovono conferme. La fumata bianca si sta allontanando e le sensazioni non sono affatto positive. Berlusconi ha bluffato fino ad oggi o sta giocando con l'obiettivo di far scappare i cinesi? Le ipotesi sono tante ma c'è una frenata. Questo è certo. La prossima settimana, ad elezioni concluse, tutto sarà più chiaro.



Vai che domani ci sono le firme sul preliminare!


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (4 Giugno 2016)

Non so cosa pensare... se è stata davvero tutta una farsa, l'ennesima, credo sia ora di dire basta col tifo fino a quando a comandare saranno i soliti.


----------



## Kaw (4 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora da Sky, da Peppe Di Stefano, che conferma quanto scritto da La Stampa. Riflessioni, frenate e dubbi. Nelle ultime ore, Silvio Berlusconi, non è più convinto di cedere il Milan. Non si tratta di una decisione definitiva ma Berlusconi, lasciando il Milan, perderebbe un grande affetto. Forse, l'ultimo.
> 
> Una cosa è certa, però. Nelle ultime quarantotto ore qualcosa è cambiato. Qualcosa non va più come prima. E piovono conferme. La fumata bianca si sta allontanando e le sensazioni non sono affatto positive. Berlusconi ha bluffato fino ad oggi o sta giocando con l'obiettivo di far scappare i cinesi? Le ipotesi sono tante ma c'è una frenata. Questo è certo. La prossima settimana, ad elezioni concluse, tutto sarà più chiaro.


Scommetto che Di Stefano era tutto eccitato mentre diceva queste cose 

Se salta davvero, non ho idea di come finiremo...


----------



## Fedeshi (4 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Questa notizia, data da Di Stefano, mi risolleva un po il morale.



Best post ever.


----------



## Schism75 (4 Giugno 2016)

Però sinceramente tutte queste lungaggini e dichiarazioni ondivaghe sono strane. Bisogna capire come lui valuta politicamente queste mosse. Se si aspetta una "vittoria" dalle voci che lo vogliono più vicino al rimanere oppure no. 
Purtroppo siamo ostaggi. Che a me sinceramente poi, se decidesse di ristrutturare tutta la dirigenza, mandando via, o non facendogli più fare le trattative a cravatta gialla, mettendo gente capace e facendo tornare alcuni giocatori storici, Maldini su tutti, mi dispiacerebbe di meno. Il problema è che non sarà così.


----------



## Roger84 (4 Giugno 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Però sinceramente tutte queste lungaggini e dichiarazioni ondivaghe sono strane. Bisogna capire come lui valuta politicamente queste mosse. Se si aspetta una "vittoria" dalle voci che lo vogliono più vicino al rimanere oppure no.
> Purtroppo siamo ostaggi. Che a me sinceramente poi, se decidesse di ristrutturare tutta la dirigenza, mandando via, o non facendogli più fare le trattative a cravatta gialla, mettendo gente capace e facendo tornare alcuni giocatori storici, Maldini su tutti, mi dispiacerebbe di meno. Il problema è che non sarà così.



Per me il concetto principale è questo!


----------



## Djici (4 Giugno 2016)

Si rischia veramente... 

Per tutti quelli che pensavano che era tutto fatto : magari e come la pensate voi... ma ricordatevi sempre che e Silvio Berlusconi a vendere... e cosi non ci sono piu certezze e il ragionamento logico non puo essere preso come una cosa naturale.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Giugno 2016)

Grande Di Stefano, lui e Sky in generale su questa trattativa hanno la credibilità pari ai vari Fedele, Pellegatti, ecc.


----------



## admin (4 Giugno 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Si rischia veramente...
> 
> Per tutti quelli che pensavano che era tutto fatto : magari e come la pensate voi... ma ricordatevi sempre che e Silvio Berlusconi a vendere... e cosi non ci sono piu certezze e il ragionamento logico non puo essere preso come una cosa naturale.



Concordo. Con questo pazzo il concetto di logica va a farsi friggere.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Giugno 2016)

tutto dettato dalla battuta fatta sui cinesi
nessuna frenata tranquilli. si va avanti sulla strada percorsa finora.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Giugno 2016)

Di Stefano e tanti condizionali. Ottimo.


----------



## Serginho (4 Giugno 2016)

Se non sbaglio articoli simili uscirono anche dopo il video di facebook. Siamo sulle montagne russe, questi viscidi scribacchini giocano con le emozioni della povera gente


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Giugno 2016)

lol dopo quella battuta idiota sui cinesi, tutti stanno ricamando il fatto che ora non vende e ci ripensa dall'alto del suo amore infinito e sconfinato per il Milan e la voglia di fare l'ItalMilan di Broccolo.


----------



## wfiesso (4 Giugno 2016)

Buone notizie una dietro l'altra... bene dai ...


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Giugno 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio articoli simili uscirono anche dopo il video di facebook. Siamo sulle montagne russe, questi viscidi scribacchini giocano con le emozioni della povera gente



Questa e' la cosa che da più fastidio


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Giugno 2016)

Se Berlusconi avesse detto che ama i cinesi e ne sposerebbe uno, titoloni immensi sulla cessione già fatta e avvenuta.


----------



## VonVittel (4 Giugno 2016)

Dopo tutto quello che sta succedendo sono pessimista, certo. Ma non saranno di certo quattro dementi juventini a farmi perdere la speranza. 
Se il maiale non vende, non è escluso che possa subire qualche attentato; il popolo rossonero non tollerebbe un altro anno di schifo (molti utenti del forum hanno già annunciato che smetteranno di seguire il Milan in caso di non cessione), e qualcuno potrebbe davvero impazzire al punto da voler sfogarsi su SB. Poiché non mi sembra un'ipotesi tutt'altro che impossibile, mi sembra strano che il maiale non ci abbia mai pensato, o non sia mai statp informato riguardo a tale ipotesi.
Aspetto notizie concrete da Campopiano e Festa, il resto o è fuffa o è poco credibile.


----------



## Fedeshi (4 Giugno 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Dopo tutto quello che sta succedendo sono pessimista, certo. Ma non saranno di certo quattro dementi juventini a farmi perdere la speranza.
> Se il maiale non vende, non è escluso che possa subire qualche attentato; il popolo rossonero non tollerebbe un altro anno di schifo (molti utenti del forum hanno già annunciato che smetteranno di seguire il Milan in caso di non cessione), e qualcuno potrebbe davvero impazzire al punto da voler sfogarsi su SB. Poiché non mi sembra un'ipotesi tutt'altro che impossibile, mi sembra strano che il maiale non ci abbia mai pensato, o non sia mai statp informato riguardo a tale ipotesi.
> Aspetto notizie concrete da Campopiano e Festa, il resto o è fuffa o è poco credibile.


Se cerchi risposte Campopiano ha già detto che non gli risulta e che tutto procede.


----------



## Casnop (4 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora da Sky, da Peppe Di Stefano, che conferma quanto scritto da La Stampa. Riflessioni, frenate e dubbi. Nelle ultime ore, Silvio Berlusconi, non è più convinto di cedere il Milan. Non si tratta di una decisione definitiva ma Berlusconi, lasciando il Milan, perderebbe un grande affetto. Forse, l'ultimo.
> 
> Una cosa è certa, però. Nelle ultime quarantotto ore qualcosa è cambiato. Qualcosa non va più come prima. E piovono conferme. La fumata bianca si sta allontanando e le sensazioni non sono affatto positive. Berlusconi ha bluffato fino ad oggi o sta giocando con l'obiettivo di far scappare i cinesi? Le ipotesi sono tante ma c'è una frenata. Questo è certo. La prossima settimana, ad elezioni concluse, tutto sarà più chiaro.


Giornalismo di colore ed impressioni, ma di notizie poco e niente. Un altro del Cerchio Magico di Adriano Galliani. Cosa altro da dire? Nulla, temo.


----------



## fra29 (4 Giugno 2016)

Sono depresso..


----------



## Aragorn (4 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora da Sky, da Peppe Di Stefano, che conferma quanto scritto da La Stampa. Riflessioni, frenate e dubbi. Nelle ultime ore, Silvio Berlusconi, non è più convinto di cedere il Milan. Non si tratta di una decisione definitiva ma Berlusconi, lasciando il Milan, perderebbe un grande affetto. Forse, l'ultimo.
> 
> Una cosa è certa, però. Nelle ultime quarantotto ore qualcosa è cambiato. Qualcosa non va più come prima. E piovono conferme. La fumata bianca si sta allontanando e le sensazioni non sono affatto positive. Berlusconi ha bluffato fino ad oggi o sta giocando con l'obiettivo di far scappare i cinesi? Le ipotesi sono tante ma c'è una frenata. Questo è certo. La prossima settimana, ad elezioni concluse, tutto sarà più chiaro.



Dite che Di Stefano non merita critiche in quanto sta semplicemente dipingendo lo scenario più realistico. Sarà, ma uno che come motivazione mi tira fuori la storia del "_perderebbe un grande affetto. Forse, l'ultimo_" a me da solo l'idea di una grandissima presa per il deretano. C'è almeno un giornalista che ha il coraggio di dire che la trattativa salterà in quanto Berlusconi è un egoista megalomane ?


----------



## VonVittel (4 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Se cerchi risposte Campopiano ha già detto che non gli risulta e che tutto procede.



Si si, l'ho letta la sua risposta. Comunque io dicevo notizie concrete, fatti importanti (e veramente accaduti). Insomma, per fare un esempio, se la stessa notizia me la riportasse domani Campopiano, allora posso quasi perdere la speranza, mentre se domani dice che si firma, disdico immediatamente Sky


----------



## sballotello (4 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Terrorismo giornalistico.



.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Giugno 2016)

Di Stefano dispetto del creato.


----------



## markjordan (4 Giugno 2016)

domani sara' ancora peggio
da lunedi' si vedra'


----------



## IDRIVE (4 Giugno 2016)

Addirittura: "Piovono conferme..." ahahah!!! Da quali fonti arrivino queste conferme, ovviamente non è dato saperlo. Vero, Sky?


----------



## sballotello (4 Giugno 2016)

mi piacerebbe moltissimo che tutti i milanisti, una volta concluso il passaggio di proprietà , disdicessero sky, cosi, giusto per dare un segnale


----------



## fra29 (5 Giugno 2016)

Con che faccia ripartirebbe con #italMilan, con brocchi, Galliani, San Siro vuoto, insulti ovunque e 700 mil in meno? Ma poi senza nemmeno un purgatorio (esempio dirigenza nuova, mister serio, acquisti sensati) tRa il paradiso cinese e l'inferno #italimilan..
Come fa? Come diavolo può avere una mente così malata da fare del Milan una Polisportiva Milano 2.0?
È il diavolo in persona. 
Io credo molto a Campopiano ma è anche vero che le notizie e le parole di B sono cambiate nelle ultime 24-48h. Che sia successo qualcosa (anche semplicemente è finito il periodo di campagna elettorale)? È vero che Brocchi fa il galletto e quanto pare Pavoloso aspetta solo noi..
Se andasse davvero così come si può fare? Non vi dico gli sfottò dei miei amici bianconeroazzurri. Ormai esser rossoneri è un atto di fede, un autentico strazio.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2016)

Tartaglia, se quella sera alzavi di qualche centimetro la mira...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Io credo molto a Campopiano ma è anche vero che le notizie e le parole di B sono cambiate nelle ultime 24-48h. Che sia successo qualcosa (anche semplicemente è finito il periodo di campagna elettorale)?


Cambiate in che senso? A me a parte la battuta dei bambini in Cina, sembra che abbia detto sempre le stesse cose.
Sulle notizie che cambiano non mi preoccuperei più di tanto, visto che neanche loro sanno nulla dato che un giorno dicono una cosa e il giorno dopo un'altra.
Sky diceva che Berlusconi non vendeva mentre il giorno dopo usciva il comunicato sull'esclusiva.
Per una battuta solita del pagliaccio Berlusconi stanno costruendo le loro non notizie da vendere alla gente, dicendo che ci sono ripensamenti e che i cinesi si sentono offesi mandando all'aria una trattativa iniziata mesi fa con in gioco più di 700 milioni di euro.


----------



## Miracle1980 (5 Giugno 2016)

Campopiano avrebbe anche aggiunto di non essere nella testa di Berlusconi... 
Sono snervato...quando finisce sta storia? 
Quale sarebbe la fonte di notizie del signor Campopiano? Perché non ce lo comunica visto che ci aggiorna passo dopo passo? Oppure sta andando anche lui a sensazioni? 
Perché siamo passati dalla data decisiva del 28 Maggio al 15 giugno e adesso al 21/22 giugno? Perché Campopiano è entrato in scena esattamente una decina di giorni dopo che erano state annunciate queste elezioni di Giugno? 

Perché SB non entra in un coma temporaneo di qualche mesetto per poi svegliarsi a natale da presidente onorario?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2016)

Galliani attraverso uno dei suoi vassalli sfrutta il più possibile la battuta di Berlusconi, per cercare di ostacolare la trattativa.

Non ho certo paura di Di Stefano, è Galliani che mi spaventa.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (5 Giugno 2016)

Vabbeh ma le notizie di sponda sky sul milan non sono
neanche da leggere, e un conflitto di interessi, tra sky
e mediaset c'è una concorrenza tale che ogni motivo
e buono per s*******rsi a vicenda.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Giugno 2016)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Campopiano avrebbe anche aggiunto di non essere nella testa di Berlusconi...
> Sono snervato...quando finisce sta storia?
> Quale sarebbe la fonte di notizie del signor Campopiano? Perché non ce lo comunica visto che ci aggiorna passo dopo passo? Oppure sta andando anche lui a sensazioni?
> Perché siamo passati dalla data decisiva del 28 Maggio al 15 giugno e adesso al 21/22 giugno? Perché Campopiano è entrato in scena esattamente una decina di giorni dopo che erano state annunciate queste elezioni di Giugno?
> ...



Ma rilassati, dai. Certo che se nella vostra vita prendete ogni mezza notizia in modo così negativo state messi male, eh 
Calma!


----------



## patriots88 (5 Giugno 2016)

l'unico che sa qualcosa è campopiano perchè ha evidenti agganci all'interno che li da le notizie.

gli altri, sky compreso, sparano nel mucchio


----------



## Tic (5 Giugno 2016)

Ci stiamo credendo Sky, tranquilli


----------



## patriots88 (5 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## koti (5 Giugno 2016)




----------



## kolao95 (5 Giugno 2016)

koti ha scritto:


>



Ha più volte detto che la trattativa procede e che avviserebbe in caso di naufragio della trattativa.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Giugno 2016)

koti ha scritto:


>


In qualsiasi caso, in qualsiasi modo andasse, di una cosa siamo certi.. È veramente andato.. È pazzo forte.. Non ha più nessuna rotella che gira nel verso giusto sto essere..e aggiungo che si vede proprio che i cinesi lo vogliono veramente il Milan altrimenti avrebbero alzato i tacchi decisamente, basti pensare che i loro "gemelli" si sono presi l'Inter in quattro e quattr'otto..


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2016)

Video di Peppe QUI -) *video.sky.it/sport/calciomercato/milan_cinese_ora_berlusconi_ha_qualche_dubbio/v287065.vid?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter*


----------



## fra29 (5 Giugno 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> *Cambiate in che senso? *A me a parte la battuta dei bambini in Cina, sembra che abbia detto sempre le stesse cose.
> Sulle notizie che cambiano non mi preoccuperei più di tanto, visto che neanche loro sanno nulla dato che un giorno dicono una cosa e il giorno dopo un'altra.
> Sky diceva che Berlusconi non vendeva mentre il giorno dopo usciva il comunicato sull'esclusiva.
> Per una battuta solita del pagliaccio Berlusconi stanno costruendo le loro non notizie da vendere alla gente, dicendo che ci sono ripensamenti e che i cinesi si sentono offesi mandando all'aria una trattativa iniziata mesi fa con in gioco più di 700 milioni di euro.



ieri ha fatto la combo "voglio certezze di investimento, non so se lo garantiranno" + la pazzia dei bambini cinesi. Fino a 2-3 giorni fa l'unica cosa preoccupante era la chiosa finale su #italmilan. L'uscita di ieri, non durante il comizio, mi preoccupa perché per me è il pensiero autentico di SB. Unica speranza è che davvero non abbia voce in capitolo e sia tutto in mano a Fininvest..


----------



## fra29 (5 Giugno 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Vabbeh ma le notizie di sponda sky sul milan non sono
> neanche da leggere, e un conflitto di interessi, tra sky
> e mediaset c'è una concorrenza tale che ogni motivo
> e buono per s*******rsi a vicenda.



Beh ma Sky non avrebbe solo da guadagnarci con un Milan competitivo e nemmeno più nelle mani del biscione?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Video di Peppe QUI -) *video.sky.it/sport/calciomercato/milan_cinese_ora_berlusconi_ha_qualche_dubbio/v287065.vid?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter*



Sono abbonato Sky da troppo tempo per non riconoscere in queste parole il megafono di Galliani, e il suo modo di comunicare.
Quando Di stefano, Nosotti o DI Marzio usano questi termini, "conferme da più parti", "ci sono giunte voci che", la fonte in realtà è solo una, e sempre la stessa.
E' storia. E' sempre stato così. Potrei passare la notte a riportarvi esempi dettagliati.

Sommando al fatto che proprio oggi si è concluso il periodo elettorale, io non starei per niente tranquillo.
Nessun dramma, la trattativa esiste ed è avanzata, nessuno lo mette in dubbio.
Ma inviterei a una maggiore cautela, perchè il demone con la cravatta gialla si è messo in moto...


----------



## Milo (5 Giugno 2016)

Vorrei sapere chi di voi avrà il coraggio di seguire il Milan se Berlusca ci ripensa nonostante tutte le promesse dette.

Non sono un veterano, ma dopo le prese in giro di Kakà Ibra e Thiago, se risuccedesse vado a tifare la squadra del mio paese in promozione e e seguo il calcio estero.

Secondo me perderà molti milanisti se non stà attento a cosa deciderà di fare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2016)

Balle di SkySportJuve24


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> ieri ha fatto la combo "voglio certezze di investimento, non so se lo garantiranno" + la pazzia dei bambini cinesi. Fino a 2-3 giorni fa l'unica cosa preoccupante era la chiosa finale su #italmilan. L'uscita di ieri, non durante il comizio, mi preoccupa perché per me è il pensiero autentico di SB. Unica speranza è che davvero non abbia voce in capitolo e sia tutto in mano a Fininvest..


Il fatto che voglia certezze di investimento lo va ripetendo da Maggio.


----------



## JohnShepard (5 Giugno 2016)

Dico solo una cosa: spero tanto di tifare ancora la mia squadra l'anno prossimo... Questa eventualità si concretizzerà solamente in un caso, con la cessione. Io l'italcessi non lo voglio nemmeno sentire nominare, lo guardasse il nano e si divertisse...tanti saluti


----------



## JohnShepard (5 Giugno 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> In qualsiasi caso, in qualsiasi modo andasse, di una cosa siamo certi.. È veramente andato.. È pazzo forte.. Non ha più nessuna rotella che gira nel verso giusto sto essere..e aggiungo che si vede proprio che i cinesi lo vogliono veramente il Milan altrimenti avrebbero alzato i tacchi decisamente, basti pensare che i loro "gemelli" si sono presi l'Inter in quattro e quattr'otto..



E lo scopri adesso che è pazzo?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Giugno 2016)

Se la cessione non dovesse andare in porto, anche se ormai si è davvero parecchio avanti e mi parrebbe molto strano, passerò il resto dell'esistenza di Berlusconi e Galliani a tifare contro i colori che amo.


----------



## Sand (5 Giugno 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Vorrei sapere chi di voi avrà il coraggio di seguire il Milan se Berlusca ci ripensa nonostante tutte le promesse dette.



Io.
Mio padre l'ha seguito anche in B.
Il Milan non è nato con Berlusconi e non finirà con lui.
Tifo Milan, non per le vittorie.
Ovviamente resterei deluso, forse per un po non guarderò le partite.
Ma non credo potrò mai farne a meno.
Il Milan non è Silvio Berlusconi, sono io, sei tu.
Sembro retorico, ma lo penso sul serio.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Video di Peppe QUI -) *video.sky.it/sport/calciomercato/milan_cinese_ora_berlusconi_ha_qualche_dubbio/v287065.vid?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter*



Sentite bene le parole di Peppiniello. Questo pagliaccio è riuscito, raccontando una notizia, a dire due volte "pare", dopodiché dice "c'è chi racconta", poi dice "io la definirei una frenata" (quel "la" a che cosa si riferisca non si sa), e chiude con la storia delle battutine come possibile motivo di frenata di una trattativa da quasi un miliardo di euro, e tutto ciò in meno di due minuti. E ancora andate dietro a questo
Povero giornalismo.


----------



## VonVittel (5 Giugno 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Io.
> Mio padre l'ha seguito anche in B.
> Il Milan non è nato con Berlusconi e non finirà con lui.
> Tifo Milan, non per le vittorie.
> ...



Onorevole, davvero. Anch'io ho fatto un ragionamento simile, poi però ho pensato che questo essere, assieme al pelato, ha cancellato tutto ciò che rappresentava il nostro glorioso club. Ora, quello che rimane non è altro che un cumulo di macerie, questo non è il Milan! Questo è uno strumento marcio e corrotto attraverso cui il verme fa campagna elettorale. Punto. 
In questa situazione risulta IMPOSSIBILE tifare la maglia. Perché nel momento in cui la squadra di SB e AG (che mi rifiuto di chiamare Milan) ottiene un risultato buono, favorisce l'opera di annichilimento del VERO Milan. E francamente non me la sento di vedere questo schifo per un altro anno ancora. Da tifoso sfegatato, non posso avere continui travasi di bile per colpa di gente maledetta. Così come non se lo possono più permettere tantissimi tifosi milanisti. Urge un cambiamento, altrimenti è finita


----------



## Sand (5 Giugno 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Onorevole, davvero. Anch'io ho fatto un ragionamento simile, poi però ho pensato che questo essere, assieme al pelato, ha cancellato tutto ciò che rappresentava il nostro glorioso club. Ora, quello che rimane non è altro che un cumulo di macerie, questo non è il Milan! Questo è uno strumento marcio e corrotto attraverso cui il verme fa campagna elettorale. Punto.
> In questa situazione risulta IMPOSSIBILE tifare la maglia. Perché nel momento in cui la squadra di SB e AG (che mi rifiuto di chiamare Milan) ottiene un risultato buono, favorisce l'opera di annichilimento del VERO Milan. E francamente non me la sento di vedere questo schifo per un altro anno ancora. Da tifoso sfegatato, non posso avere continui travasi di bile per colpa di gente maledetta. Così come non se lo possono più permettere tantissimi tifosi milanisti. Urge un cambiamento, altrimenti è finita



Secondo te io non sono arrabbiato o innervosito?
Certo che si.
Siamo usati come delle marionette.
Vorrei riuscire ad allontanarmi dal calcio, perché i dolori sono più delle gioie, e in fin dei conti a me che entra in tasca?
Ma non posso, sono malato, è ineluttabile.
Anche se continueranno con le loro porcherie, non guarderò le prime due giornate, ma il pensiero andrà li.
Fin quando un giorno la smetterò di violentarmi e riaccenderó la tv, emozionandomi e imprecando, per poi maledire l'essere venuto meno alla promessa fatta a me stesso.


----------



## Roger84 (5 Giugno 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Io.
> Mio padre l'ha seguito anche in B.
> Il Milan non è nato con Berlusconi e non finirà con lui.
> Tifo Milan, non per le vittorie.
> ...



Ovviamente anch'io!
Mi ci rovinerò il fegato, prenderò le batoste (non che adesso non le stia prendendo) ma non esiste che non seguirò il Milan perchè non è stato venduto ai cinesi!
Consapevole che sarebbe l'errore più grande della storia sportiva di Silvio Berlusconi continuerò a stare vicino alla squadra (nel mio piccolo)!!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Giugno 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Io.
> Mio padre l'ha seguito anche in B.
> Il Milan non è nato con Berlusconi e non finirà con lui.
> Tifo Milan, non per le vittorie.
> ...



questo è ovvio ma tu credi che nessuno di noi vedrà più le partite, ovviamente la gente si disaffeziona, perde gusto nel tifare la propria squadra che questa è poi la cosa più brutta ma rimaniamo sempre legati a questi colori


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Giugno 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Onorevole, davvero. Anch'io ho fatto un ragionamento simile, poi però ho pensato che questo essere, assieme al pelato, ha cancellato tutto ciò che rappresentava il nostro glorioso club. Ora, quello che rimane non è altro che un cumulo di macerie, questo non è il Milan! Questo è uno strumento marcio e corrotto attraverso cui il verme fa campagna elettorale. Punto.
> In questa situazione risulta IMPOSSIBILE tifare la maglia. Perché nel momento in cui la squadra di SB e AG (che mi rifiuto di chiamare Milan) ottiene un risultato buono, favorisce l'opera di annichilimento del VERO Milan. E francamente non me la sento di vedere questo schifo per un altro anno ancora. Da tifoso sfegatato, non posso avere continui travasi di bile per colpa di gente maledetta. Così come non se lo possono più permettere tantissimi tifosi milanisti. Urge un cambiamento, altrimenti è finita



cancellato no, ha oscurato diciamo, ha un po macchiato quello fatto in passato, ma quando cederà non potremo dire che il nostro passato è stato cancellato da questi anni orribili qua, il nostro passato è la storia del calcio


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Giugno 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Se la cessione non dovesse andare in porto, anche se ormai si è davvero parecchio avanti e mi parrebbe molto strano, passerò il resto dell'esistenza di Berlusconi e Galliani a tifare contro i colori che amo.



passerai a tifare contro, come crederò che farò anche io, perchè loro sono il male del milan e io tifo per il bene quindi vado contro, ma saremo sempre la a seguire le vicende della nostra squadra, non credo a quelli che dicono che smetteranno di seguire


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Giugno 2016)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente anch'io!
> Mi ci rovinerò il fegato, prenderò le batoste (non che adesso non le stia prendendo) ma non esiste che non seguirò il Milan perchè non è stato venduto ai cinesi!
> Consapevole che sarebbe l'errore più grande della storia sportiva di Silvio Berlusconi continuerò a stare vicino alla squadra (nel mio piccolo)!!!


è proprio per questo che continueranno a prenderci in giro....xkè sanno che tanto non cambierà niente....loro continueranno a non venir pestati a sangue come dovrebbero e noi a roderci il fegato...non esiste continuare così....per una volta il tifoso dovrebbe allinearsi e boicottare tutto...zero persone allo stadio e tutti a casa milan a raderla al suolo....ovviamente anche io mi aggiungo al gruppo di quelli che purtroppo continuerà a vedere sto schifo eh sia bene chiaro....purtroppo la squadra è una fede e non ci si può staccare....ma dovremmo farlo


----------



## Sand (5 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> questo è ovvio ma tu credi che nessuno di noi vedrà più le partite, ovviamente la gente si disaffeziona, perde gusto nel tifare la propria squadra che questa è poi la cosa più brutta ma rimaniamo sempre legati a questi colori


Hai ragione, non vorrei aver dato l'impressione di attribuire patenti di tifo.
Dico soltanto che io non ci riesco, qualsiasi cosa possano fare, purtroppo.
Per sdrammatizzare un po come quelle ragazze che seppur maltrattate dal fidanzato, non lo lasciano mai.


----------



## DannySa (5 Giugno 2016)

Io non capisco perché tutti ci vogliano così male come tifosi rossoneri.
Siamo ormai morti, spassionati, arrendevoli, senza speranza eppure qualcuno gode a sparare notizie come questa a pochi giorni dal limite del 15 giugno.
Ditemi voi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Giugno 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, non vorrei aver dato l'impressione di attribuire patenti di tifo.
> Dico soltanto che io non ci riesco, qualsiasi cosa possano fare, purtroppo.
> Per sdrammatizzare un po come quelle ragazze che seppur maltrattate dal fidanzato, non lo lasciano mai.



il paragone è un po forzato, il milan non mi ha mai maltrattato, è chi gestisce il milan il problema, cioè se una ragazza viene maltrattata dal proprio fidanzato dovrebbe lasciarlo e magari trovarsene un altro, se i tifosi vengono maltrattati da chi gestisce il milan lasciare la propria squadra per un altra sarebbe la cosa più assurda, piuttosto smetto di guardare il calcio..cioè quello che voglio dire non penso che ognuno di noi abbia avuto una solo ragazza nella propria vita, ma credo che molti di noi abbiano avuto una sola fede calcistica e non la cambierebbero mai per nessun motivo al mondo


----------



## cris (5 Giugno 2016)




----------



## Sand (5 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perché tutti ci vogliano così male come tifosi rossoneri.
> Siamo ormai morti, spassionati, arrendevoli, senza speranza eppure qualcuno gode a sparare notizie come questa a pochi giorni dal limite del 15 giugno.
> Ditemi voi.



Lo scopo è lo share, non l'informazione.
Quanti di voi sarebbero rimasti incollati alla tv di sabato sera senza questa notizia?
Vale lo stesso per le notizie bomba di probabile closing imminente.

Hai ragione superdinho, paragone poco adatto, è perché anche nel calcio credo si tratti di amore.


----------



## naliM77 (5 Giugno 2016)

Dai su, ma l'avete visto il video?

"pare" "sembra" "forse"...praticamente hanno fatto una notizia sulla battuta di Berlusconi di ieri.

Nessuno ha ripensato nulla, è l'ultimo colpo di Sky alla campagna elettorale di Berlusconi. Berlusconi oggi non ha parlato a causa del silenzio elettorale e Sky e gli organi anti-Silvio, ci sono andati giù pesanti. Visto che Berlusconi usa il Milan per consenso, gli antiberlusconiani usano il milan per minare Berlusconi. E' così da quasi 20 anni su, ci infilarono pure in Calciopoli per motivi politici...


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Giugno 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Lo scopo è lo share, non l'informazione.
> Quanti di voi sarebbero rimasti incollati alla tv di sabato sera senza questa notizia?
> Vale lo stesso per le notizie bomba di probabile closing imminente.
> 
> Hai ragione superdinho, paragone poco adatto, è perché anche nel calcio credo si tratti di amore.



più che altro il calcio è una fede


----------



## Sand (5 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> più che altro il calcio è una fede


Concettualmente mi piace più il concetto di amore, perché è più combattuto, più dubbi, delusioni ed emozioni.
La fede invece conforta e i concetti sono insindacabili.
Ok sono noioso, mandami a quel paese


----------



## DannySa (5 Giugno 2016)

Per chi parla di tifare contro, non serve neanche visti i risultati degli ultimi anni.
Smettere di seguire il Milan mi pare impossibile, ogni inizio di stagione la voglia di veder rigiocare la squadra è sempre tanta, poi magari, come gli ultimi anni, ci si spassiona a stagione in corso e giocando solo partite inutili ai fini della classifica è quasi una perdita di tempo seguire le partite (io lo seguo generalmente in differita, figuriamoci in diretta dev'essere tremendo).
Rimarrei stranito di una cosa però, ma se questo non cede ora e verrà programmata la nuova stagione senza particolari responsabilità di fare bene, la ricerca di nuovi investitori continuerà o hanno intenzione di farci portare "pazienza" per altri 5 anni?
Come funziona? possibile che dopo anni in cui ha cercato di vendere tutto un tratto capita l'occasione e questo si tiene il Milan per ragioni affettive dovute alla popolarità che gli può dare il Milan?
Io penso che se non andrà in porto ora potrebbero passare altri 2 anni come sono passati questi 2 in cui NON siamo stati venduti 2 volte, una per finta e un'altra per incapacità di intendere e di volere.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Giugno 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Concettualmente mi piace più il concetto di amore, perché è più combattuto, più dubbi, delusioni ed emozioni.
> La fede invece conforta e i concetti sono insindacabili.
> Ok sono noioso, mandami a quel paese



ok ti capisco, diciamo allora che il calcio è amore e fede assieme, perchè io un giorno posso essere innamorato di una però poi finisce e mi innamoro di un altra, col calcio questo non succede


----------



## Fedeshi (5 Giugno 2016)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Addirittura: "Piovono conferme..." ahahah!!! Da quali fonti arrivino queste conferme, ovviamente non è dato saperlo. Vero, Sky?



Probabilmente dagli stessi che millantavano la smentita di Robin Li.


----------



## DannySa (5 Giugno 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Lo scopo è lo share, non l'informazione.
> Quanti di voi sarebbero rimasti incollati alla tv di sabato sera senza questa notizia?
> Vale lo stesso per le notizie bomba di probabile closing imminente.
> 
> Hai ragione superdinho, paragone poco adatto, è perché anche nel calcio credo si tratti di amore.



Io non guardo la tv da anni e non seguo i tg che parlano solo di morti o i programmi sportivi che parlano solo di sciocchezze, compreso il calciomercato, dello share mi frega poco, qui stanno sciacallando su una vicenda più grande di loro e che magari cercano di fare loro dando una spiegazione propria a ciò che avviene durante la stessa, quindi le soffiate di qualche giornalista che è arrivato prima e la campagna elettorale di Berlusconi con interviste senza il limite della decenza, uno che sarebbe capace di fare satira pure in un cimitero.


----------



## Doctore (5 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi campopiano su twitter non prende nemmeno in considerazioni quello che dice sky e va dritto per la sua idea...A un utente gli ha detto che se i cinesi fossero stati offesi dal rimbambito a quest ora la trattativa sarebbe saltata da tempo.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Giugno 2016)

visto il video di sky...se la frenata verrebbe dopo le battute di ieri possiamo stare tranquilli....a me sembrava piu una resa che altro quella di silvione....

in ogni caso anche di stefano dice 2 volte una LEGGERA frenata....boh sinceramente rimango ottimista...

ma anche se sky avesse detto entro martedi si chiude non è che ci avrei creduto sia chiaro...


----------



## Fedeshi (5 Giugno 2016)

koti ha scritto:


>



Eh grazie che dice così,l'ultima volta che ha dato una cosa per certa ovvero la firma dell'esclusiva per Lunedi,molti tifosi gli avevano dato addosso tacciandolo di bugiardo e sfottendolo per poi scoprire che aveva ragione su tutto (se poi rinviano che colpa ne ha lui?).Naturale che ora faccia queste premesse per evitare una situazione analoga.


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2016)

*Anche il Corriere della Sera riporta le stesse notizie di Sky: la trattativa per la cessione del Milan ha subito una frenata.​*


----------



## Sotiris (5 Giugno 2016)

Ho come l'impressione che ci sia qualcun altro, oltre Berlusconi, che strumentalizza le informazioni da dare in base alle date delle elezioni....


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano in risposta a un utente riguardo all'indiscrezione di Sky Sport: "non mi risulta."*



Che "giornalismo" che fa Sky ragazzi


----------



## Sheva my Hero (5 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Che "giornalismo" che fa Sky ragazzi



Alta, altissima scuola d'avanguardia, allo stesso livello delle uova al tegamino del cds...


----------



## Sotiris (5 Giugno 2016)

Ho sentito il servizio del sig. Di Stefano su SS24, in replica suppongo.

"Filtrano da Casa Berlusconi...."

"Dubbi confermati da quasi tutte le parti della trattativa...."

"Però nulla è escluso...."

a parer mio questo non sa nulla e poiché devi dire qualcosa si mantiene in un limbo da cui in ogni caso, sia di esito favorevole che sfavorevole della trattativa, potrà uscirne pulito. A differenza di Alciato.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2016)

Sky Juve e Fester's Angels all'attacco! Poverini


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Giugno 2016)

Cioè ma veramente date la colpa ai giornalisti se Berlusconi è la persona più marcia sulla terra?


----------



## martinmilan (5 Giugno 2016)

Mi pare anche a me ci stia ripensando davvero...vediamo questa settimana cosa dice...
Se va avanti a parlare di stupide clausole e ItalMilan allora so bene come finirà..non credo che i cinesi abbiano concordato di essere derisi offesi e spacciati come usurpatori senza soldi nella sua campagna elettorale..probabilmente il nano sta svuotando davvero il sacco altrochè strategie..


----------



## Sotiris (5 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Cioè ma veramente date la colpa ai giornalisti se Berlusconi è la persona più marcia sulla terra?



il giornalista dovrebbe, prima di tutto, riportare le cose in maniera esatta.
faccio un esempio che potrebbe sembrare stupido: tutti hanno cambiato il "devo venderlo" usato da Berlusconi in "dovrei venderlo" ed hanno riportato questa frase modificata come immediatamente connessa temporalmente al racconto sui cinesi che mangiavano i bambini. questo è un falso, è una realtà modificata. e in italiano indicativo e condizionale non sono la stessa cosa.

in secondo luogo il giornalista dovrebbe essere chiaro nel distinguere le notizie dalla sue opinioni. se Di Stefano pensa che non ci sarà la cessione formula un'opinione e così dovrebbe farla passare al pubblico, non può nascondere la sua opinione dietro a false notizie fatte passare come voci di corridoio "pare..." "si dice da Casa Berlusconi..." "però nulla è escluso...", ecc ecc.

L'impressione è che mentre l'anno scorso effettivamente Alciato avesse un contatto, una fonte, questo sig. De Stefano non abbia nessuna fonte e si barcameni in base alle sue opinioni e all'andazzo dei principali quotidiani sportivi, i quali, viene il sospetto, non disdegnino fare arrabbiare i tifosi milanisti proprio nel giorno delle elezioni, strumentalizzando la cessione della società esattamente come fa Berlusconi.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Giugno 2016)

Scusa sotiris ma se ti riferisci al video di ieri gurada che berlusconi ha usato la classica domanda retorica che non lascia spazio alle interpretazioni..l'audio è lì non c è spazio ad interpretazioni..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Giugno 2016)

Anche io sono capace a fare il giornalista con tutti quei se, quei ma e quei condizionali.
"Berlusconi pare che abbia un leggero ripensamento ma nulla è escluso".
Ma che notizia è?


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> il giornalista dovrebbe, prima di tutto, riportare le cose in maniera esatta.
> faccio un esempio che potrebbe sembrare stupido: tutti hanno cambiato il "devo venderlo" usato da Berlusconi in "dovrei venderlo" ed hanno riportato questa frase modificata come immediatamente connessa temporalmente al racconto sui cinesi che mangiavano i bambini. questo è un falso, è una realtà modificata. e in italiano indicativo e condizionale non sono la stessa cosa.
> 
> in secondo luogo il giornalista dovrebbe essere chiaro nel distinguere le notizie dalla sue opinioni. se Di Stefano pensa che non ci sarà la cessione formula un'opinione e così dovrebbe farla passare al pubblico, non può nascondere la sua opinione dietro a false notizie fatte passare come voci di corridoio "pare..." "si dice da Casa Berlusconi..." "però nulla è escluso...", ecc ecc.
> ...



La cavolata dei cinesi mangia bambini è solo la punta dell'iceberg dello schifo che fa berlusconi!!! Se fosse una persona corretta non ci sarebbero tutti questi teatrini trash che ci accompagnano da un decennio. Ogni cosa che riguarda il milan è un teatrino e la colpa è solo sua! I giornali devono vendere e con berlusconi che spara cavolate dalla mattina alla sera sulla pelle di noi tifosi, è l'oggetto perfetto per la fame di copie dei giornali


----------



## Sotiris (5 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Scusa sotiris ma se ti riferisci al video di ieri gurada che berlusconi ha usato la classica domanda retorica che non lascia spazio alle interpretazioni..l'audio è lì non c è spazio ad interpretazioni..



l'audio è lì, dice "devo" e non "dovrei", poi ognuno lo interpreta come crede ma la frase i giornalisti devono riportarla in maniera corretta.
ho visto che altri utenti hanno avuto la mia stessa interpretazione, cioè di rassegnazione di Berlusconi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> I giornali devono vendere e con berlusconi che spara cavolate dalla mattina alla sera sulla pelle di noi tifosi, è l'oggetto perfetto per la fame di copie dei giornali


Sono tutte non notizie quindi, anche un tredicenne potrebbe fare un "giornalismo" del genere inventando le notizie sulla base degli umori del soggetto in questione.
La realtà è che nessuno sa nulla e che bisogna aspettare fino alla fine.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> l'audio è lì, dice "devo" e non "dovrei", poi ognuno lo interpreta come crede ma la frase i giornalisti devono riportarla in maniera corretta.
> ho visto che altri utenti hanno avuto la mia stessa interpretazione, cioè di rassegnazione di Berlusconi.



Ma deve o dovrei che differenza c è? è solo lui che è sgrammaticato...quella è una domanda retorica e STOP.
Se poi vuoi farla passare come un altra cosa allora fai lo stesso gioco di di Stefano e illudi i tifosi..scusa eh,ma a me è sembrata chiarissima.


----------



## Milan7champions (5 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che sia maledetto. Maledetto quel giorno in cui c'ha preso.


Ma anche no, sinceramente 30 anni di nulla sarebbe stato peggio di 5 non credi.


----------



## Coripra (5 Giugno 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Anche io sono capace a fare il giornalista con tutti quei se, quei ma e quei condizionali.
> "Berlusconi pare che abbia un leggero ripensamento ma nulla è escluso".
> Ma che notizia è?



Difatti... perfino i meteorologi, persone inaffidabili a causa del loro mestiere, sono più decisi nelle loro affermazioni, il che è tutto dire


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora da Sky, da Peppe Di Stefano, che conferma quanto scritto da La Stampa. Riflessioni, frenate e dubbi. Nelle ultime ore, Silvio Berlusconi, non è più convinto di cedere il Milan. Non si tratta di una decisione definitiva ma Berlusconi, lasciando il Milan, perderebbe un grande affetto. Forse, l'ultimo.
> 
> Una cosa è certa, però. Nelle ultime quarantotto ore qualcosa è cambiato. Qualcosa non va più come prima. E piovono conferme. La fumata bianca si sta allontanando e le sensazioni non sono affatto positive. Berlusconi ha bluffato fino ad oggi o sta giocando con l'obiettivo di far scappare i cinesi? Le ipotesi sono tante ma c'è una frenata. Questo è certo. La prossima settimana, ad elezioni concluse, tutto sarà più chiaro.
> 
> ...


Diceva Seneca che anche gli schiavi sono uomini e, quindi, vanno trattati con un certo riguardo, non come oggetti, come si era soliti fare al suo tempo. Berlusconi ha fatto suo questo insegnamento e infatti si è reso conto che gli schiavi non sono oggetti ma hanno anche loro dei bisogni, prima di tutto fisiologici; ecco spiegate le briciole del ricco banchetto cinese che sta lanciando al buono e fedele Di Stefano


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora da Sky, da Peppe Di Stefano, che conferma quanto scritto da La Stampa. Riflessioni, frenate e dubbi. Nelle ultime ore, Silvio Berlusconi, non è più convinto di cedere il Milan. Non si tratta di una decisione definitiva ma Berlusconi, lasciando il Milan, perderebbe un grande affetto. Forse, l'ultimo.
> 
> Una cosa è certa, però. Nelle ultime quarantotto ore qualcosa è cambiato. Qualcosa non va più come prima. E piovono conferme. La fumata bianca si sta allontanando e le sensazioni non sono affatto positive. Berlusconi ha bluffato fino ad oggi o sta giocando con l'obiettivo di far scappare i cinesi? Le ipotesi sono tante ma c'è una frenata. Questo è certo. La prossima settimana, ad elezioni concluse, tutto sarà più chiaro.
> 
> ...


Normale che queste notizie mi "destabilizzano" un pò ma fino a quando CAmpopiano non conferma o dice qualcosa io rimango fiduciosa, se non vende sono solo cavoli suoi tornerò a tifare quando questo si leverà da quella "sedia".


----------



## robs91 (5 Giugno 2016)

Campopiano is the new Alciato.Anche l'anno scorso pendevamo tutti dalle sue labbra e poi abbiamo visto come è andata a finire.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Giugno 2016)

Ci sta ragazzi. In piena campagna elettorale bisogna tenersi tutti buoni e abbracciare le volontà di tutti.
E i giornalisti devono scrivere anche sui 'pensieri' del presidente, vi immaginate che noia altrimenti sino al 15 del mese?? Manzoni parlava della notte piena di angosce dell'innominato e peppe di stefano scrive delle notti piene di pensieri dell'innominabile.
Non salite sull'ottovolante delle emozioni....
Usiamo il cervello. Altrimenti ci si logora.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Giugno 2016)

Mi fa sorridere vedere quanti si siano improvvisamente convinti che la trattativà salterà certamente sulle basi di una boutade elettorale a camere spente.

Secondo voi davvero una trattativa da 700 mln di euro gestita da alcuni dei più grandi colossi del mercato mondiale, coordinati dal piu grande advisor sportivo del mondo, salta per una battuta?
Meglio allora che vi teniate lontani dal mondo degli affari 
Ragioniamo sui dati di fatto, e non sui "filtra pessimismo" e le battutine del nano dai.
I dati di fatto vanno in una sola direzione: la cessione.
Che avverrà, tra 10-15 giorni (secondo me il 20), alla faccia dei gufi e dei disfattisti 

Forza milan!


----------



## danjr (5 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma deve o dovrei che differenza c è? è solo lui che è sgrammaticato...quella è una domanda retorica e STOP.
> Se poi vuoi farla passare come un altra cosa allora fai lo stesso gioco di di Stefano e illudi i tifosi..scusa eh,ma a me è sembrata chiarissima.



È soggettiva la cosa: io ho guardato il video, già pervenuto e intriso di pessimismo, però anche a me non è sembrata una domanda retorica ma una affermazione...


----------



## Andre96 (5 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mi fa sorridere vedere quanti si siano improvvisamente convinti che la trattativà salterà certamente sulle basi di una boutade elettorale a camere spente.
> 
> Secondo voi davvero una trattativa da 700 mln di euro gestita da alcuni dei più grandi colossi del mercato mondiale, coordinati dal piu grande advisor sportivo del mondo, salta per una battuta?
> Meglio allora che vi teniate lontani dal mondo degli affari
> ...



Ma tu ti fidi davvero di Galatioto? è palese sia in combutto con Berlusconi e che la trattativa non esista e fingano per fargli vincere le importantissime comunali e fargli ritrovare l'amore dei tifosi. Come fai a fidarti di uno che ha fatto l'advisor nella trattativa per la vendita degli attuali campioni dell'NBA, squadra di basket che varrà 20 mila euro e che se lavoro sodo posso comprare pure io. Sicuramente Berlusconi gli avrà offerto 1 milioni per fingere e il povero Galatioto avendo un patrimonio di poche migliaia di euro ha subito accettato, giustamente. Cose dell'altro mondo, siete degli illusi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Giugno 2016)

Anche la Gazzetta riporta le stesse cose di Sky, ma io mi chiedo: come fanno a sapere cosa gira in testa di Berlusconi?


----------



## Andre96 (5 Giugno 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Anche la Gazzetta riporta le stesse cose di Sky, ma io mi chiedi: come fanno a sapere cosa gira in testa di Berlusconi?



Loro non sono mica dei poveri mortali come Campopiano che ieri disse di non poter sapere cosa pensa Berlusconi. Tutti sono a conoscenza dei loro grandi poteri, dai! Ti credevo più sveglio!


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora da Sky, da Peppe Di Stefano, che conferma quanto scritto da La Stampa. Riflessioni, frenate e dubbi. Nelle ultime ore, Silvio Berlusconi, non è più convinto di cedere il Milan. Non si tratta di una decisione definitiva ma Berlusconi, lasciando il Milan, perderebbe un grande affetto. Forse, l'ultimo.
> 
> Una cosa è certa, però. Nelle ultime quarantotto ore qualcosa è cambiato. Qualcosa non va più come prima. E piovono conferme. La fumata bianca si sta allontanando e le sensazioni non sono affatto positive. Berlusconi ha bluffato fino ad oggi o sta giocando con l'obiettivo di far scappare i cinesi? Le ipotesi sono tante ma c'è una frenata. Questo è certo. La prossima settimana, ad elezioni concluse, tutto sarà più chiaro.
> 
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche il Corriere della Sera riporta le stesse notizie di Sky: la trattativa per la cessione del Milan ha subito una frenata.​*





er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Anche la Gazzetta riporta le stesse cose di Sky, ma io mi chiedi: come fanno a sapere cosa gira in testa di Berlusconi?



Tutti scopiazzano da tutti, io a sto giro non ci casco mi dispiace non voglio farmi prendere da queste notizie, in tal caso si parla di frenata mica che è saltata la trattativa,calma  . Tutte le volte che ci ho creduto anche solo al 60% sono saltate tutte ( Tevez,Ibra lo scorso anno, mr Bee, Kondo, Jm ecc) vediamo questa volta   .


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (5 Giugno 2016)

La cosa più saggia che ho letto oggi è l'articolo di Tomasello su MilanNews: ci vorrebbe Alan Turing per decodificare i messaggi in codice di SB.
Bisogna aspettare, inutile lambiccarsi il cervello


----------



## ps18ps (5 Giugno 2016)

La cosa divertente è che poi dicono che quelli che fanno la trattativa negano ci siano problemi...


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Giugno 2016)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> La cosa più saggia che ho letto oggi è l'articolo di Tomasello su MilanNews: ci vorrebbe Alan Turing per decodificare i messaggi in codice di SB.
> Bisogna aspettare, inutile lambiccarsi il cervello



In tutta questa storia io temo solo...... il ballottaggio!!!!
Perchè se non ci mettiamo le elezioni alle spalle il teatrino non finirà!!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In tutta questa storia io temo solo...... il ballottaggio!!!!
> Perchè se non ci mettiamo le elezioni alle spalle il teatrino non finirà!!!!



Mettiti comodo allora i balotaggi sono quasi certi, io se entro il 15 non si chiude in un modo o nell'altro io chiudo tutto, perchè questi hanno sperato il limite.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma deve o dovrei che differenza c è? è solo lui che è sgrammaticato...quella è una domanda retorica e STOP.
> Se poi vuoi farla passare come un altra cosa allora fai lo stesso gioco di di Stefano e illudi i tifosi..scusa eh,ma a me è sembrata chiarissima.



Non direi. Anche io ho avuto la stessa impressione di [MENTION=1987]Sotiris[/MENTION], guarda l'espressione di Berlusconi dopo aver detto "dovrei dargli i cinesi", mi sembra abbastanza rassegnata.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Campopiano is the new Alciato.Anche l'anno scorso pendevamo tutti dalle sue labbra e poi abbiamo visto come è andata a finire.



E in base a che?


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Giugno 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Mettiti comodo allora i balotaggi sono quasi certi, io se entro il 15 non si chiude in un modo o nell'altro io chiudo tutto, perchè questi hanno sperato il limite.



Però pensaci un pò : i ballottagi , che come tu asserisci sono più che probabili, soprattutto su milano, sono il 19/6.
Nella chiusura della trattativa si parlava giorni addietro di un probabile slittamento di 5 giorni che porterebbe il termine ultimo dal 15 al 20 di giugno. Il puzzle si incastra. Tutto studiato? Berlusconi sta usando il milan per l'ultima volta?
Mettiamoci comodi e aspettiamo...


----------



## kolao95 (5 Giugno 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> La cosa divertente è che poi dicono che quelli che fanno la trattativa negano ci siano problemi...



E' questo il bello ahahahahah. Cioè di quelli che hanno dimostrato di non sapere nulla si fidano, viceversa quelli che hanno dimostrato di essere affidabili non contano.


----------



## unbreakable (5 Giugno 2016)

ma sinceramente se ci ripensa penso che si metterebbe contro non solo molti tifosi milanisti ma anche quasi tutta la sua famiglia e molti vertici finivest..senza considerare che lo stadio non verrebbe piu' intitolato a suo nome, il milan si svaluterebbe ancora di piu', e avrebbe sul groppone un bel po' di debiti da smaltire..cioe' non vedo una ragione razionale per cui non si debba vendere..

.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Però pensaci un pò : i ballottagi , che come tu asserisci sono più che probabili, soprattutto su milano, sono il 19/6.
> Nella chiusura della trattativa si parlava giorni addietro di un probabile slittamento di 5 giorni che porterebbe il termine ultimo dal 15 al 20 di giugno. Il puzzle si incastra. Tutto studiato? Berlusconi sta usando il milan per l'ultima volta?
> Mettiamoci comodi e aspettiamo...



Boh non lo so con Berlusconi tutto può essere, ma come ho sempre detto se non vende questa volta per noi è finita, le cifre sono altissime lui non accetta e ci siamo giocati pure i cinesi perchè di sicuro dopo questo teatrino altri cinesi non vengono dopo il teatrino ma secondo me siamo giocati pure gli eventuali Arabi ecc. Detto questo non voglio farmi castelli ecc aspettiamo ma è innegabile che leggere queste notizie non lasciano tranquilli.


----------



## smallball (5 Giugno 2016)

per me e' tutto un teatrino elettorale,ancora pochi giorni e sapremo


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Giugno 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Boh non lo so con Berlusconi tutto può essere, ma come ho sempre detto se non vende questa volta per noi è finita, le cifre sono altissime lui non accetta e ci siamo giocati pure i cinesi perchè di sicuro dopo questo teatrino altri cinesi non vengono dopo il teatrino ma secondo me siamo giocati pure gli eventuali Arabi ecc. Detto questo non voglio farmi castelli ecc aspettiamo ma è innegabile che leggere queste notizie non lasciano tranquilli.



Non dimenticare che berlusconi ha anche affermato che si è concentrato su questa cordata dopo aver passato al setaccio parecchi acquirenti e averli bocciati tutti!!!
Anche per lui questa è l'ultima possibilità 
Il supereroe che ha tracciato la strada verso il futuro....
E noi facciamo pure finta di credergli cosi se ne andrà contento. Gli anziani vanno tutto sommato rispettati.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Anche la Gazzetta riporta le stesse cose di Sky, ma io mi chiedo: come fanno a sapere cosa gira in testa di Berlusconi?



Galliani.


----------



## Roger84 (5 Giugno 2016)

smallball ha scritto:


> per me e' tutto un teatrino elettorale,ancora pochi giorni e sapremo



Ti appoggio la frase considerando i cambi d'umore e di dichiarazione a seconda di chi in quel momento interloquiva con Silvio; per me la decisione della cessione è già stata presa da tempo e il closing del 15/20Giugno è solo per non modificare in negativo le votazioni e i probabili ballottaggi!
Poi che i gufi giornalisti devono per forza mettere qlc pulce nell'orecchio dei tifosi pessimisti, ci stà!
Un Milan che ritornerà un'ipotetica superpotenza mondiale, dà fastidio a molti....e ne sono strafelice, maledetti!!!!!


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Giugno 2016)

Cmq varie fonti affermano che non ce alcuna frenata, anzi procede tutto regolare, come afferma Campopiano. Smettetela di farvi del male da soli che questi giornalai da 4 soldi approfittano proprio di voi e dei vostri sbalzi d'umore per raccattare qualche soldo o views


----------



## Sotiris (5 Giugno 2016)

Giunta a SS24 sta parlando della cessione del Milan, quasi balbetta e non sa neanche lui cosa dire, si riporta al lavoro della squadra-Milan di Sky (in primis Di Stefano), ha ripetuto tutto ed il contrario di tutto, non escludendo nessuna ipotesi.
Ripeto la mia impressione, Sky su questa trattativa non sa nulla direttamente.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Giugno 2016)

Mentre noi siamo prigionieri dei problemi isterici di un pazzo(manco fosse una donna con il ciclo!) l'Inter oggi è in Cina a chiudere la vendita..che nervoso..


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Giunta a SS24 sta parlando della cessione del Milan, quasi balbetta e non sa neanche lui cosa dire, si riporta al lavoro della squadra-Milan di Sky (in primis Di Stefano), ha ripetuto tutto ed il contrario di tutto, non escludendo nessuna ipotesi.
> Ripeto la mia impressione, Sky su questa trattativa non sa nulla direttamente.



 Che ridicoli che sono..


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2016)

*Campopiano su Twitter: Frenate, ripensamenti, conferme, firme vicine..una sola cosa è certa, il 15 giugno. Si arriva lì, poi si vedrà. Tutto procede.*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Giugno 2016)

Io mi sono fatto l'idea che Berlusconi non vorrebbe vendere,
e a modo suo lo comprendo,
ormai è estromesso dalla politica e da Fininvest,
il Milan è l'ultimo settore in cui ha ancora la sensazione di poter decidere qualcosa,
via il Milan diverrebbe un pensionato a tutti gli effetti,

ma penso che i figli non gli permetteranno di mantenere il suo giocattolo,

ha fatto un bel lavoro con loro, ha cresciuto dei piccoli squali come lui,
per quella gente non c'è spazio per i sentimentalismi...


----------



## Roger84 (5 Giugno 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Mentre noi siamo prigionieri dei problemi isterici di un pazzo(manco ifosse una donna con il ciclo!) l'Inter oggi è in Cina a chiudere la vendita..che nervoso..



Anche per la cessione da Moratti a Thohir in 8mesi hanno fatto tutto, poi s'è visto che fine hanno fatto con quel tizio....Non ho detto che anche la Suning sia una buffonata sia chiaro, ma su questo tipo di trattative non mi entusiasma il fatto di fare prima, basta che si faccia!!!


----------



## Victorss (5 Giugno 2016)

Guarda caso la campagna elettorale e le elezioni stanno per finire e iniziano a saltare fuori battute, ripensamenti, frenate..occhio ragazzi, occhio.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora da Sky, da Peppe Di Stefano, che conferma quanto scritto da La Stampa. Riflessioni, frenate e dubbi. Nelle ultime ore, Silvio Berlusconi, non è più convinto di cedere il Milan. Non si tratta di una decisione definitiva ma Berlusconi, lasciando il Milan, perderebbe un grande affetto. Forse, l'ultimo.
> 
> Una cosa è certa, però. Nelle ultime quarantotto ore qualcosa è cambiato. Qualcosa non va più come prima. E piovono conferme. La fumata bianca si sta allontanando e le sensazioni non sono affatto positive. Berlusconi ha bluffato fino ad oggi o sta giocando con l'obiettivo di far scappare i cinesi? Le ipotesi sono tante ma c'è una frenata. Questo è certo. La prossima settimana, ad elezioni concluse, tutto sarà più chiaro.
> 
> ...



Tranquilli, sky su questa trattativa non sa nulla. Lo ha ampiamente dimostrato più volte. Se Campopiano, Repubblica o Festa dovessero parlare di frenate allora lì si che mi preoccuperei.


----------



## Andre96 (5 Giugno 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Guarda caso la campagna elettorale e le elezioni stanno per finire e iniziano a saltare fuori battute, ripensamenti, frenate..occhio ragazzi, occhio.



Ma dai! Ma basta guardare bene i giornali per vedere che chi parla di ripensamenti l'ha sempre fatto (es. Sky) e chi ha sempre detto che tutto procede non ha minimamente fatto dietrofront (Campopiano, Festa). Ok essere cauti ma stiamo attenti alle notizie e a chi le da. Poi ognuno crede a chi vuole giustamente ma non si possono usare questi articoli come prova di una sceneggiata elettorale.


----------



## wfiesso (5 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: Frenate, ripensamenti, conferme, firme vicine..una sola cosa è certa, il 15 giugno. Si arriva lì, poi si vedrà. Tutto procede.*



Aspettiamo, però mi sembra un po un discorso "fino al.15 non avremo notizie, da lì in poi può succedere di tutto, anche saltare"


----------



## Andre96 (5 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo, però mi sembra un po un discorso "fino al.15 non avremo notizie, da lì in poi può succedere di tutto, anche saltare"



Infatti Campopiano ha sempre detto che si arriva al 15 perchè Berlusconi da accordi non può più ritirarsi prima di quel giorno. Poi il 15 o firma o no, non ha mica mai detto che firma per forza. Ovvio che il discorso sia questo se no diceva come finiva e bona.


----------



## Crox93 (5 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo, però mi sembra un po un discorso "fino al.15 non avremo notizie, da lì in poi può succedere di tutto, anche saltare"



Appunto, non vorrei stessero tutto piantando le basi per giustificare la mancata cessione


----------



## ScArsenal83 (5 Giugno 2016)

Allora mettiamoci d'accordo. .o è bloccato Emery...o non si vende. ..io credo solo a Campopiano. ..ormai le parole del nano mi fanno solo girare le scatole...perciò cerco di fare in modo che da un orecchio entrino e dall'altro escano...sennò vado a sputarlo in faccia..cosa che cmq farò in caso di ItalMilan. ....


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Allora mettiamoci d'accordo. .o è bloccato Emery...o non si vende. ..io credo solo a Campopiano. ..ormai le parole del nano mi fanno solo girare le scatole...perciò cerco di fare in modo che da un orecchio entrino e dall'altro escano...sennò vado a sputarlo in faccia..cosa che cmq farò in caso di ItalMilan. ....



Una cosa non esclude l'altra. E' normale che i cinesi si portino avanti col lavoro e blocchino i loro obiettivi. Ma se poi il pazzo dice di no...


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2016)

*Intanto ChinaDaily conferma l'indiscrezione di Montanari (MilanoFinanza): nella cordata che punta al Milan risulterebbe esserci anche Kweichow Moutai, la potente impresa statale leader nella produzione di liquori.*


----------



## Aragorn (5 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Intanto ChinaDaily conferma l'indiscrezione di Montanari (MilanoFinanza): nella cordata che punta al Milan risulterebbe esserci anche Kweichow Moutai, la potente impresa statale leader nella produzione di liquori.*



Qualche sorsino a Berusca durante le firme e il gioco è fatto


----------



## prebozzio (5 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Intanto ChinaDaily conferma l'indiscrezione di Montanari (MilanoFinanza): nella cordata che punta al Milan risulterebbe esserci anche Kweichow Moutai, la potente impresa statale leader nella produzione di liquori.*


Per quanto mi riguarda, mi concentrerò sull'Europeo e aspetterò la parola fine sulla cessione prima di interessarmene approfonditamente... è stressante, e la delusione potrebbe essere cocente.


----------



## fra29 (5 Giugno 2016)

Oggi Campopiano a mia domanda su Twitter ha dato una chiave di lettura diversa del #tutto procede. 
Praticamente il fatto che la trattativa non sia ancora saltata non per forza significa che il 15 B. Dirà ok.
Lui semplicemente è vincolato ad aspettare il 15, quindi le versioni ottimistiche e quelle meno (vedi Sky) in realtà non sono mutualmente esclusive. Io temo molto questa situazione: B non vuole vendere ma sotto pressione mediatica i suoi uomini dell'ufficio stampa gli consigliano di prendere tempo e di firmare l'esclusiva. Nel frattempo prosegue il teatrino nelle varie trasmissioni della vendita ai cinesi ma si lascia sempre la via di fuga (investimenti obbligatori, tifosi più riconoscenti e fiduciosi per #italmilan). Nell'ultima curva del periodo elezioni la sterzata con la frase sui cinesi e la mattina "non so se i cinesi garantiscono ciò che voglio per il mio Milan".
Aspettiamo il 15 ma io sono davvero tanto tanto preoccupato. Perché SB dovrebbe andare avanti con #italmilan, con AG che si fa le creste con i suoi amici, con Brocchi e Capitan Mortovivo, senza stadio, con i debiti e 700 mil di mancato introito per Fininvest? Nessun motivo razionale giustifica una posizione simile. Ma stiamo parlando di B., un uomo che ha fatto nella sua vita tutto e il contrario di tutto spesso senza un minimo di razionalità a guidare le sue azioni..


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Intanto ChinaDaily conferma l'indiscrezione di Montanari (MilanoFinanza): nella cordata che punta al Milan risulterebbe esserci anche Kweichow Moutai, la potente impresa statale leader nella produzione di liquori.*



Mamma mia che potenza di fuoco

Robin Li + Evergrande + Kweichow Moutai..

E mi dimenticavo Huawei sponsor


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Intanto ChinaDaily conferma l'indiscrezione di Montanari (MilanoFinanza): nella cordata che punta al Milan risulterebbe esserci anche Kweichow Moutai, la potente impresa statale leader nella produzione di liquori.*



Ma come, non sono informati?

Saltatuttoh

Tra l'altro il fatto che sia statale è da


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Intanto ChinaDaily conferma l'indiscrezione di Montanari (MilanoFinanza): nella cordata che punta al Milan risulterebbe esserci anche Kweichow Moutai, la potente impresa statale leader nella produzione di liquori.*


*
Campopiano (nei giorni scorsi non gli risultava): "Smentiscono ma qualcosa c'è: la #KweichowMoutai 47,9 mld potrebbe far parte dei gruppi cinesi che vogliono il #Milan. Per completezza:è una società statale che produce alcolici,packaging e materiale anti-contraffazione...mi risulta che qualcosa c'è"*


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *
> Campopiano (nei giorni scorsi non gli risultava): "Smentiscono ma qualcosa c'è: la #KweichowMoutai 47,9 mld potrebbe far parte dei gruppi cinesi che vogliono il #Milan. Per completezza:è una società statale che produce alcolici,packaging e materiale anti-contraffazione...mi risulta che qualcosa c'è"*



Ma che vuol dire smentiscono ma qualcosa c'è??? lol


----------



## __king george__ (5 Giugno 2016)

forse mi è sfuggita una dichiarazione di silvio...non ho capito ma il giorno dopo la battuta sui cinesi mangia-bambini ha detto "non sono sicuro che cederemo ai cinesi" 

o non è vero?


----------



## Fedeshi (5 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma che vuol dire smentiscono ma qualcosa c'è??? lol



Credo intenda che potrebbe trattarsi di una smentita di facciata.


----------



## Fedeshi (5 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> forse mi è sfuggita una dichiarazione di silvio...non ho capito ma il giorno dopo la battuta sui cinesi mangia-bambini ha detto "non sono sicuro che cederemo ai cinesi"
> 
> o non è vero?



Il giorno dopo c'era il silenzio Elettorale quindi non ha potuto dire niente.


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *
> Campopiano (nei giorni scorsi non gli risultava): "Smentiscono ma qualcosa c'è: la #KweichowMoutai 47,9 mld potrebbe far parte dei gruppi cinesi che vogliono il #Milan. Per completezza:è una società statale che produce alcolici,packaging e materiale anti-contraffazione...mi risulta che qualcosa c'è"*



Se ci sono tutti questi dietro e mettono solo 100 mln sul mercato allora son peggio di Tohir


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Se ci sono tutti questi dietro e mettono solo 100 mln sul mercato allora son peggio di Tohir



La storia dei cento milioni e' una balla..lo sanno loro quanto spendere


----------



## fra29 (5 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> forse mi è sfuggita una dichiarazione di silvio...non ho capito ma il giorno dopo la battuta sui cinesi mangia-bambini ha detto "non sono sicuro che cederemo ai cinesi"
> 
> o non è vero?



In radio ha detto che vuole avere delle certezze sul fatto che i nuovi proprietari investano, concludendo che non era certo che loro accettassero questa folle clausola (sopattutto alla luce del fatto che da 10 anni noi siamo in austerity)


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Se ci sono tutti questi dietro e mettono solo 100 mln sul mercato allora son peggio di Tohir



Vediamo prima di procurarcelo il problema di avere solo 100 milioni per il mercato, perché ad oggi abbiamo ancora Brocchi, Balotelli, Boateng e 2 euro spicci per il mercato.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Vediamo prima di procurarcelo il problema di avere solo 100 milioni per il mercato, perché ad oggi abbiamo ancora Brocchi, Balotelli, Boateng e 2 euro spicci per il mercato.



E il carrello per metterci dentro i bidoni già porta via 50 centesimi.


----------



## fra29 (5 Giugno 2016)

Comunque se dovesse andare male non saprei davvero più che fare, dopo l'esonero di Sinisa ho esultato per i goal del Frosinone, riso per il primo tempo con la Roma, insultato chi sperava nella vittoria della CI.. Pensavo che toccando il fondo ci saremmo evitati la folle conferma di Broccolo e SB fosse in qualche modo dissuaso dai suoi folli insulsi progetti di#italmilan. Ad oggi, nonostante tutti gli sforzi fatti invece sembra che questa possa essere la conclusione.
Vorrei davvero riuscire a smettere di seguire questa squadra, a 31 anni non posso star qua a fare refresh continui sulla pagina di Campopiano per tirarmi su il morale..


----------



## kolao95 (5 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *
> Campopiano (nei giorni scorsi non gli risultava): "Smentiscono ma qualcosa c'è: la #KweichowMoutai 47,9 mld potrebbe far parte dei gruppi cinesi che vogliono il #Milan. Per completezza:è una società statale che produce alcolici,packaging e materiale anti-contraffazione...mi risulta che qualcosa c'è"*



Qua ha toppato mi sa.


----------



## koti (5 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *
> Campopiano (nei giorni scorsi non gli risultava): "Smentiscono ma qualcosa c'è: la #KweichowMoutai 47,9 mld potrebbe far parte dei gruppi cinesi che vogliono il #Milan. Per completezza:è una società statale che produce alcolici,packaging e materiale anti-contraffazione...mi risulta che qualcosa c'è"*


Smentiscono dove?


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Intanto ChinaDaily conferma l'indiscrezione di Montanari (MilanoFinanza): nella cordata che punta al Milan risulterebbe esserci anche Kweichow Moutai, la potente impresa statale leader nella produzione di liquori.*



Manteniamo i nervi saldi. Bisogna soffrire un altro po'.....


----------



## fra29 (5 Giugno 2016)

Vediamo intanto i primi dati di queste amministrative.. Speriamo in una debacle del centrodestra.. Oppure voto al candidato e #silviovemdi ad annullare la scheda.. &#55357;&#56880;&#55357;&#56880;&#55357;&#56880;


----------



## Giangy (5 Giugno 2016)

Secondo me alcuni l'hanno votato anche questa volta... ma posso benissimo sbagliarmi, solo un matto vota uno così, magari gente berlusconiana o gente stufa della sinistra. Dopo le elezioni spero che non ci sia una altra cavolata da rallentare i tempi della cessione, come il raduno del 8 Luglio. Non mi fido per niente del nano.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Giugno 2016)

*Secondo Repubblica non ci sarebbe una frenata significativa nella trattativa per l'acquisizione del Milan da parte del Consorzio cinese, al contrario di come molti media riportano (Sky, GdS e La Stampa). Le frasi "provocatorie" di Berlusconi non avrebbero per nulla indispettito i cinesi e il tutto starebbe proseguendo liscio come l'olio. Alcune cose sarebbero già chiare: scelto Emery come nuovo coach; basta alla figura del doppio AD e forti investimenti sul mercato. Restano da scoprire i nomi dei compratori (anche se alcuni sarebbero noti ai più) e tra 10-15 giorni si saprà tutto.*


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica non ci sarebbe una frenata significativa nella trattativa per l'acquisizione del Milan da parte del Consorzio cinese, al contrario di come molti media riportano (Sky, GdS e La Stampa). Le frasi "provocatorie" di Berlusconi non avrebbero per nulla indispettito i cinesi e il tutto starebbe proseguendo liscio come l'olio. Alcune cose sarebbero già chiare: scelto Emery come nuovo coach; basta alla figura del doppio AD e forti investimenti sul mercato. Restano da scoprire i nomi dei compratori (anche se alcuni sarebbero noti ai più) e tra 10-15 giorni si saprà tutto.*



E andiamo..

Alla faccia dei gufi


----------



## Kaw (5 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica non ci sarebbe una frenata significativa nella trattativa per l'acquisizione del Milan da parte del Consorzio cinese, al contrario di come molti media riportano (Sky, GdS e La Stampa). Le frasi "provocatorie" di Berlusconi non avrebbero per nulla indispettito i cinesi e il tutto starebbe proseguendo liscio come l'olio. Alcune cose sarebbero già chiare: scelto Emery come nuovo coach; basta alla figura del doppio AD e forti investimenti sul mercato. Restano da scoprire i nomi dei compratori (anche se alcuni sarebbero noti ai più) e tra 10-15 giorni si saprà tutto.*


Se la trattativa salta, è solo perchè il pazzoide si tira indietro all'ultimo, i cinesi vogliono comprare, per loro è tutto fatto, e anche per Fininvest aggiungerei.

Vedremo se Berlusconi sarà ancora così tanto rilevante nell'azienda da poter decidere in maniera autonoma una cessione di tale entità...


----------



## malos (5 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica non ci sarebbe una frenata significativa nella trattativa per l'acquisizione del Milan da parte del Consorzio cinese, al contrario di come molti media riportano (Sky, GdS e La Stampa). Le frasi "provocatorie" di Berlusconi non avrebbero per nulla indispettito i cinesi e il tutto starebbe proseguendo liscio come l'olio. Alcune cose sarebbero già chiare: scelto Emery come nuovo coach; basta alla figura del doppio AD e forti investimenti sul mercato. Restano da scoprire i nomi dei compratori (anche se alcuni sarebbero noti ai più) e tra 10-15 giorni si saprà tutto.*



Ma non è possibile che bisogna aspettare le elezioni per sapere qualcosa io speravo fosse una boutade ma invece mi sbagliavo. Davo troppo credito all'intelligenza umana di politici ed elettori.


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Giugno 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Se la trattativa salta, è solo perchè il pazzoide si tira indietro all'ultimo, i cinesi vogliono comprare, per loro è tutto fatto, e anche per Fininvest aggiungerei.
> 
> Vedremo se Berlusconi sarà ancora così tanto rilevante nell'azienda da poter decidere in maniera autonoma una cessione di tale entità...



Dovesse rifiutare il nano ci ha praticamente detto che ha rinunciato a:

soldi
soldi per il mercato
allenatore internazionale

ci farà deridere dai giornalai e dagli interisti che son diventati cinesi

realtà italmilan con mai più ambizioni di vittoria


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Dovesse rifiutare il nano ci ha praticamente detto che ha rinunciato a:
> 
> soldi
> soldi per il mercato
> ...



A questo punto non si capirebbero i perchè del no. Tutto troppo irrazionale. Anche per lui direi....


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica non ci sarebbe una frenata significativa nella trattativa per l'acquisizione del Milan da parte del Consorzio cinese, al contrario di come molti media riportano (Sky, GdS e La Stampa). Le frasi "provocatorie" di Berlusconi non avrebbero per nulla indispettito i cinesi e il tutto starebbe proseguendo liscio come l'olio. Alcune cose sarebbero già chiare: scelto Emery come nuovo coach; basta alla figura del doppio AD e forti investimenti sul mercato. Restano da scoprire i nomi dei compratori (anche se alcuni sarebbero noti ai più) e tra 10-15 giorni si saprà tutto.*



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica non ci sarebbe una frenata significativa nella trattativa per l'acquisizione del Milan da parte del Consorzio cinese, al contrario di come molti media riportano (Sky, GdS e La Stampa). Le frasi "provocatorie" di Berlusconi non avrebbero per nulla indispettito i cinesi e il tutto starebbe proseguendo liscio come l'olio. Alcune cose sarebbero già chiare: scelto Emery come nuovo coach; basta alla figura del doppio AD e forti investimenti sul mercato. Restano da scoprire i nomi dei compratori (anche se alcuni sarebbero noti ai più) e tra 10-15 giorni si saprà tutto.*




Sono 3 giorni che lo diciamo , sono solo BALLE giornalistiche per far parlare del nano . 10 giorni e sarà festa .


----------



## Crox93 (5 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica non ci sarebbe una frenata significativa nella trattativa per l'acquisizione del Milan da parte del Consorzio cinese, al contrario di come molti media riportano (Sky, GdS e La Stampa). Le frasi "provocatorie" di Berlusconi non avrebbero per nulla indispettito i cinesi e il tutto starebbe proseguendo liscio come l'olio. Alcune cose sarebbero già chiare: scelto Emery come nuovo coach; basta alla figura del doppio AD e forti investimenti sul mercato. Restano da scoprire i nomi dei compratori (anche se alcuni sarebbero noti ai più) e tra 10-15 giorni si saprà tutto.*



Speriamo ragazzi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica non ci sarebbe una frenata significativa nella trattativa per l'acquisizione del Milan da parte del Consorzio cinese, al contrario di come molti media riportano (Sky, GdS e La Stampa). Le frasi "provocatorie" di Berlusconi non avrebbero per nulla indispettito i cinesi e il tutto starebbe proseguendo liscio come l'olio. Alcune cose sarebbero già chiare: scelto Emery come nuovo coach; basta alla figura del doppio AD e forti investimenti sul mercato. Restano da scoprire i nomi dei compratori (anche se alcuni sarebbero noti ai più) e tra 10-15 giorni si saprà tutto.*


D'altronde nessuno ha mai portato *fatti* su questi presunti ripensamenti. Gli unici fatti sono che è stata firmata un'esclusiva e per il 15/20 è prevista la firma del preliminare. Dal momento che non è arrivata l'ufficialità del naufragio della trattativa, ciò vuol dire che le negoziazioni procedono e lo faranno fino alla metà del mese. Soltanto allora avremo diritto di reclamare qualcosa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: Frenate, ripensamenti, conferme, firme vicine..una sola cosa è certa, il 15 giugno. Si arriva lì, poi si vedrà. Tutto procede.*



Inuitle stare dietro a tutte le voci che circolano, aspettiamo il 15 e vediamo.


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica non ci sarebbe una frenata significativa nella trattativa per l'acquisizione del Milan da parte del Consorzio cinese, al contrario di come molti media riportano (Sky, GdS e La Stampa). Le frasi "provocatorie" di Berlusconi non avrebbero per nulla indispettito i cinesi e il tutto starebbe proseguendo liscio come l'olio. Alcune cose sarebbero già chiare: scelto Emery come nuovo coach; basta alla figura del doppio AD e forti investimenti sul mercato. Restano da scoprire i nomi dei compratori (anche se alcuni sarebbero noti ai più) e tra 10-15 giorni si saprà tutto.*



Anch'io sono soggetto a sbalzi d'umore da montagne russe. Secondo me andremo avanti con questo balletto di assensi e ripensamenti fino a dopo ai ballottaggi, che sicuramente farà Parisi a Milano e forse Lettieri a Napoli (difficilissimo Marchini a Roma). Quindi ogni giorno è buono dal 20: spero di resistere altri 15 giorni, ma devo dire che comincio a stufarmi. Tuttavia, se è il prezzo da pagare per la rifondazione, ci sto. Ho appena fatto un giro sul forum gobbo: non ci credono. Ma se fosse tutto vero, avrei una lista della spesa per suonargliele un po' fin dal prossimo anno: Mammana, Benatia, Tielemans, Maher, Rakitic, Ricardo Rodriguez, Benzema i primi che mi vengono in mente.


----------



## DannySa (5 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> D'altronde nessuno ha mai portato *fatti* su questi presunti ripensamenti. Gli unici fatti sono che è stata firmata un'esclusiva e per il 15/20 è prevista la firma del preliminare. Dal momento che non è arrivata l'ufficialità del naufragio della trattativa, ciò vuol dire che le negoziazioni procedono e lo faranno fino alla metà del mese. Soltanto allora avremo diritto di reclamare qualcosa.



Esatto, se ci fossero ripensamenti forti, voglia di bloccare tutto si farebbe subito e con effetto immediato, perché dire che ci sarebbero frenate nella trattativa se non non arriva nulla di ufficiale in merito?
Più il tempo passa e più sarà difficile dire di no.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Esatto, se ci fossero ripensamenti forti, voglia di bloccare tutto si farebbe subito e con effetto immediato, perché dire che ci sarebbero frenate nella trattativa se non non arriva nulla di ufficiale in merito?
> Più il tempo passa e più sarà difficile dire di no.



Prima del 15 Berlusca non può comunque ritirarsi


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica non ci sarebbe una frenata significativa nella trattativa per l'acquisizione del Milan da parte del Consorzio cinese, al contrario di come molti media riportano (Sky, GdS e La Stampa). Le frasi "provocatorie" di Berlusconi non avrebbero per nulla indispettito i cinesi e il tutto starebbe proseguendo liscio come l'olio. Alcune cose sarebbero già chiare: scelto Emery come nuovo coach; basta alla figura del doppio AD e forti investimenti sul mercato. Restano da scoprire i nomi dei compratori (anche se alcuni sarebbero noti ai più) e tra 10-15 giorni si saprà tutto.*



.


----------



## Giangy (5 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica non ci sarebbe una frenata significativa nella trattativa per l'acquisizione del Milan da parte del Consorzio cinese, al contrario di come molti media riportano (Sky, GdS e La Stampa). Le frasi "provocatorie" di Berlusconi non avrebbero per nulla indispettito i cinesi e il tutto starebbe proseguendo liscio come l'olio. Alcune cose sarebbero già chiare: scelto Emery come nuovo coach; basta alla figura del doppio AD e forti investimenti sul mercato. Restano da scoprire i nomi dei compratori (anche se alcuni sarebbero noti ai più) e tra 10-15 giorni si saprà tutto.*



Speriamo bene


----------



## DannySa (5 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Prima del 15 Berlusca non può comunque ritirarsi



In effetti, ritirarsi quando si decide il tutto sarebbe drammatico.
A quel punto ti ritiravi il 20 aprile, nel senso che non mandavi avanti tutta la tiritera per 2 voti in più, a quel punto verrebbe sgamato l'ennesimo teatrino Berlusconiano.
Io sono convinto che l'affare si chiuderà positivamente, non ti metti nelle mani di Galatioto e ti metti a trattare con l'unica combriccola seria che hai trovato in questi 2 anni per poi chiudere tutto a due passi dal traguardo.


----------



## koti (5 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> *Esatto, se ci fossero ripensamenti forti, voglia di bloccare tutto si farebbe subito e con effetto immediato, *perché dire che ci sarebbero frenate nella trattativa se non non arriva nulla di ufficiale in merito?
> Più il tempo passa e più sarà difficile dire di no.


Se volesse far saltare tutto il momento migliore per farlo sarebbe dopo i ballottaggi, intorno al 20 quindi. Non avrebbe motivo di bloccare la trattativa in periodo elettorale.


----------



## koti (5 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica non ci sarebbe una frenata significativa nella trattativa per l'acquisizione del Milan da parte del Consorzio cinese, al contrario di come molti media riportano (Sky, GdS e La Stampa). Le frasi "provocatorie" di Berlusconi non avrebbero per nulla indispettito i cinesi e il tutto starebbe proseguendo liscio come l'olio. Alcune cose sarebbero già chiare: scelto Emery come nuovo coach; basta alla figura del doppio AD e forti investimenti sul mercato. Restano da scoprire i nomi dei compratori (anche se alcuni sarebbero noti ai più) e tra 10-15 giorni si saprà tutto.*


.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> In effetti, ritirarsi quando si decide il tutto sarebbe drammatico.
> A quel punto ti ritiravi il 20 aprile, nel senso che non mandavi avanti tutta la tiritera per 2 voti in più, a quel punto verrebbe sgamato l'ennesimo teatrino Berlusconiano.
> Io sono convinto che l'affare si chiuderà positivamente, non ti metti nelle mani di Galatioto e ti metti a trattare con l'unica combriccola seria che hai trovato in questi 2 anni per poi chiudere tutto a due passi dal traguardo.


Se non voleva vendere o i cini non volevano acquistare non lo decidono di certo adesso dopo aver buttato 30 milioni di euro di parcelle .

Solo dei fessi che si fanno tirare dall anello del naso da questa stampa SERVA può credere che salti tutto per le voglie o le lune di un 80enne .


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se non voleva vendere o i cini non volevano acquistare non lo decidono di certo adesso dopo aver buttato 30 milioni di euro di parcelle .
> 
> Solo dei fessi che si fanno tirare dall anello del naso da questa stampa SERVA può credere che salti tutto per le voglie o le lune di un 80enne .



Concordo su tutto


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Se volesse far saltare tutto il momento migliore per farlo sarebbe dopo i ballottaggi, intorno al 20 quindi. Non avrebbe motivo di bloccare la trattativa in periodo elettorale.



Aspetta , ma tu ti rendi conto che finanziariamente è IMPOSSIBILE? È impossibile tornare indietro arrivati a questo punto .


----------



## DannySa (5 Giugno 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Se volesse far saltare tutto il momento migliore per farlo sarebbe dopo i ballottaggi, intorno al 20 quindi. Non avrebbe motivo di bloccare la trattativa in periodo elettorale.



Il momento migliore per sbottanarsi ancora di più?
Parrebbe strano che dopo aver detto VENDO, nel giro di poche settimane dica NON VENDO, cosa dovrebbe essere cambiato in queste due settimane? troppo caldo per vendere?
A parte che avremmo perso del tempo buono per fare mercato visto che non c'è il minimo progetto di ricostruzione, non c'è un allenatore in panchina, molti se ne stanno andando (giustamente) e il tuo uomo mercato è STRAfinito da anni.
Io vedo un'unica direzione per questa trattativa.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica non ci sarebbe una frenata significativa nella trattativa per l'acquisizione del Milan da parte del Consorzio cinese, al contrario di come molti media riportano (Sky, GdS e La Stampa). Le frasi "provocatorie" di Berlusconi non avrebbero per nulla indispettito i cinesi e il tutto starebbe proseguendo liscio come l'olio. Alcune cose sarebbero già chiare: scelto Emery come nuovo coach; basta alla figura del doppio AD e forti investimenti sul mercato. Restano da scoprire i nomi dei compratori (anche se alcuni sarebbero noti ai più) e tra 10-15 giorni si saprà tutto.*



.


----------



## koti (5 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Il momento migliore per sbottanarsi ancora di più?
> Parrebbe strano che dopo aver detto VENDO, nel giro di poche settimane dica NON VENDO, cosa dovrebbe essere cambiato in queste due settimane? troppo caldo per vendere?
> A parte che avremmo perso del tempo buono per fare mercato visto che non c'è il minimo progetto di ricostruzione, non c'è un allenatore in panchina, molti se ne stanno andando (giustamente) e il tuo uomo mercato è STRAfinito da anni.
> Io vedo un'unica direzione per questa trattativa.


Ragionando come una persona normale non avrebbe assolutamente senso tirarsi indietro, su questo assolutamente.


----------



## robs91 (5 Giugno 2016)

Bellinazzo invece continua ad essere scettico sulla cessione.Secondo lui Berlusconi non ha mai voluto davvero vendere e i figli non gli imporranno alcuna scelta.


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Giugno 2016)

Ancora qui c'è gente che non ha capito che Berlusconi ha sempre usato il milan per scopi politici


----------



## Gekyn (5 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ancora qui c'è gente che non ha capito che Berlusconi ha sempre usato il milan per scopi politici



Infatti finito le comunali ci vende!!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> .





DannySa ha scritto:


> In effetti, ritirarsi quando si decide il tutto sarebbe drammatico.
> A quel punto ti ritiravi il 20 aprile, nel senso che non mandavi avanti tutta la tiritera per 2 voti in più, a quel punto verrebbe sgamato l'ennesimo teatrino Berlusconiano.
> Io sono convinto che l'affare si chiuderà positivamente, non ti metti nelle mani di Galatioto e ti metti a trattare con l'unica combriccola seria che hai trovato in questi 2 anni per poi chiudere tutto a due passi dal traguardo.




Se deve andare come auspicato... Il 15 sarà firmato il preliminare. Quindi il buon Silvio sino al closing potrà ritirarsi.
Ovviamente firmato il preliminare ci saranno salate penali


----------



## ScArsenal83 (5 Giugno 2016)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Anch'io sono soggetto a sbalzi d'umore da montagne russe. Secondo me andremo avanti con questo balletto di assensi e ripensamenti fino a dopo ai ballottaggi, che sicuramente farà Parisi a Milano e forse Lettieri a Napoli (difficilissimo Marchini a Roma). Quindi ogni giorno è buono dal 20: spero di resistere altri 15 giorni, ma devo dire che comincio a stufarmi. Tuttavia, se è il prezzo da pagare per la rifondazione, ci sto. Ho appena fatto un giro sul forum gobbo: non ci credono. Ma se fosse tutto vero, avrei una lista della spesa per suonargliele un po' fin dal prossimo anno: Mammana, Benatia, Tielemans, Maher, Rakitic, Ricardo Rodriguez, Benzema i primi che mi vengono in mente.



Siamo depressi David...suonaci un pezzo!!


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Bellinazzo invece continua ad essere scettico sulla cessione.Secondo lui Berlusconi non ha mai voluto davvero vendere e i figli non gli imporranno alcuna scelta.



Bellinazzo..

Non ha mai preso una virgola in questa trattativa..ne sa meno di noi


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica non ci sarebbe una frenata significativa nella trattativa per l'acquisizione del Milan da parte del Consorzio cinese, al contrario di come molti media riportano (Sky, GdS e La Stampa). Le frasi "provocatorie" di Berlusconi non avrebbero per nulla indispettito i cinesi e il tutto starebbe proseguendo liscio come l'olio. Alcune cose sarebbero già chiare: scelto Emery come nuovo coach; basta alla figura del doppio AD e forti investimenti sul mercato. Restano da scoprire i nomi dei compratori (anche se alcuni sarebbero noti ai più) e tra 10-15 giorni si saprà tutto.*



.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Bellinazzo..
> 
> Non ha mai preso una virgola in questa trattativa..ne sa meno di noi



Ma poi ha precisato che sono le sue sensazioni. Cioè il nulla.....


----------



## Kaw (5 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se non voleva vendere o i cini non volevano acquistare non lo decidono di certo adesso dopo aver buttato 30 milioni di euro di parcelle .


30 milioni di parcelle???? Non è una stima esagerata?
Chiedo perchè non lo so, ma mi sembrerebbe troppo...


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Giugno 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> 30 milioni di parcelle???? Non è una stima esagerata?
> Chiedo perchè non lo so, ma mi sembrerebbe troppo...


Se non sono 30 sono 20..

Sono mesi che ci lavorano..stipuleranno i contratti e poi arriva lui e non firma..
Ma dai ragazzi..anche volendo non glielo permetteranno


----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Bellinazzo..
> 
> Non ha mai preso una virgola in questa trattativa..ne sa meno di noi



Un altro dei rosiconi.


----------



## Sotiris (5 Giugno 2016)

Fu Yixiang, il solito Vicepresidente Camera Commercio italo-cinese, intervenuto a Top Calcio 24, sulla possibile cessione del Milan ai cinesi, ha precisato che "per cinesi Inter o Milan non conta niente, chi arriva per prima prende, la seconda non vale niente" e che "la trattativa è ferma tra il gruppo cinese ed il Cavaliere".

Queste parole si potrebbero interpretare nel senso che ai cinesi interessava investire su un club italiano, trovata la disponibilità dell'Inter, per il secondo l'interesse viene automaticamente a calare.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Fu Yixiang, il solito Vicepresidente Camera Commercio italo-cinese, intervenuto a Top Calcio 24, sulla possibile cessione del Milan ai cinesi, ha precisato che "per cinesi Inter o Milan non conta niente, chi arriva per prima prende, la seconda non vale niente" e che "la trattativa è ferma tra il gruppo cinese ed il Cavaliere".
> 
> Queste parole si potrebbero interpretare nel senso che ai cinesi interessava investire su un club italiano, trovata la disponibilità dell'Inter, per il secondo l'interesse viene automaticamente a calare.



Praticamente dicono che non riescono a convincerlo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica non ci sarebbe una frenata significativa nella trattativa per l'acquisizione del Milan da parte del Consorzio cinese, al contrario di come molti media riportano (Sky, GdS e La Stampa). Le frasi "provocatorie" di Berlusconi non avrebbero per nulla indispettito i cinesi e il tutto starebbe proseguendo liscio come l'olio. Alcune cose sarebbero già chiare: scelto Emery come nuovo coach; basta alla figura del doppio AD e forti investimenti sul mercato. Restano da scoprire i nomi dei compratori (anche se alcuni sarebbero noti ai più) e tra 10-15 giorni si saprà tutto.*



Non avevo dubbi  avanti così!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Fu Yixiang, il solito Vicepresidente Camera Commercio italo-cinese, intervenuto a Top Calcio 24, sulla possibile cessione del Milan ai cinesi, ha precisato che "per cinesi Inter o Milan non conta niente, chi arriva per prima prende, la seconda non vale niente" e che "la trattativa è ferma tra il gruppo cinese ed il Cavaliere".
> 
> Queste parole si potrebbero interpretare nel senso che ai cinesi interessava investire su un club italiano, trovata la disponibilità dell'Inter, per il secondo l'interesse viene automaticamente a calare.



E quindi secondo Fu, i cinesi interessati al Milan, dopo mesi e mesi di trattative con quel megalomane di Berlusconi, lasciano perdere tutto perche Suning ha acquistato l'Inter?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Fu Yixiang, il solito Vicepresidente Camera Commercio italo-cinese, intervenuto a Top Calcio 24, sulla possibile cessione del Milan ai cinesi, ha precisato che "per cinesi Inter o Milan non conta niente, chi arriva per prima prende, la seconda non vale niente" e che "la trattativa è ferma tra il gruppo cinese ed il Cavaliere".
> 
> Queste parole si potrebbero interpretare nel senso che ai cinesi interessava investire su un club italiano, trovata la disponibilità dell'Inter, per il secondo l'interesse viene automaticamente a calare.



Stiamo ancora dietro a sto tipo? 



Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> E quindi secondo Fu, i cinesi interessati al Milan, dopo mesi e mesi di trattative con quel megalomane di Berlusconi, lasciano perdere tutto perche Suning ha acquistato l'Inter?


----------



## Kaw (5 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Fu Yixiang, il solito Vicepresidente Camera Commercio italo-cinese, intervenuto a Top Calcio 24, sulla possibile cessione del Milan ai cinesi, ha precisato che "per cinesi Inter o Milan non conta niente, chi arriva per prima prende, la seconda non vale niente" e che "la trattativa è ferma tra il gruppo cinese ed il Cavaliere".
> 
> Queste parole si potrebbero interpretare nel senso che ai cinesi interessava investire su un club italiano, trovata la disponibilità dell'Inter, per il secondo l'interesse viene automaticamente a calare.


Io non ho detto nulla, ma ho sempre pensato che i cinesi non si facessero concorrenza da soli, e che quindi vedere 2 gruppi in due squadre diverse fosse cosa molto strana.

Ora queste parole di sicuro sono preoccupanti, forse esagerate nel dire che la trattativa sia ferma, ma è davvero estenuante dover aspettare altri 10 giorni, ci dicessero di che morte morire per favore...


----------



## Sotiris (5 Giugno 2016)

ovviamente io ho solo riportato, non ho detto che sono d'accordo e/o credo a Fu Yixiang.


----------



## Miracle1980 (5 Giugno 2016)

Seguire tutti i passi di questa vicenda e tutti i nostri commenti é veramente un'esperienza allucinante. Sotto l'effetto di "sostanze" si arriva a toccare vette altissime, come nel migliore dei romanzi di Philip K. Dick. 
Ormai è uno scenario di politica post-futuristica.


----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Io non ho detto nulla, ma ho sempre pensato che i cinesi non si facessero concorrenza da soli, e che quindi vedere 2 gruppi in due squadre diverse fosse cosa molto strana.
> 
> Ora queste parole di sicuro sono preoccupanti, forse esagerate nel dire che la trattativa sia ferma, ma è davvero estenuante dover aspettare altri 10 giorni, ci dicessero di che morte morire per favore...



Milan e Inter sono i club italiani più seguiti in Cina. 
Ha senso che vengano acquistate entrambe.


----------



## koti (5 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Fu Yixiang, il solito Vicepresidente Camera Commercio italo-cinese, intervenuto a Top Calcio 24, sulla possibile cessione del Milan ai cinesi, ha precisato che "per cinesi Inter o Milan non conta niente, chi arriva per prima prende, la seconda non vale niente" e che "la trattativa è ferma tra il gruppo cinese ed il Cavaliere".
> 
> Queste parole si potrebbero interpretare nel senso che ai cinesi interessava investire su un club italiano, trovata la disponibilità dell'Inter, per il secondo l'interesse viene automaticamente a calare.


Questo è quello che, un mesetto fa, disse che acquistare l'Inter sarebbe stato molto più semplice rispetto al Milan. All'epoca lo insultammo tutti, la realtà dei fatti gli ha dato ragione. 
Occhio a prendere alla leggera queste dichiarazioni.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Stiamo ancora dietro a sto tipo?



Io sono sempre stato tra i più convinti,
ma qualche titubanza inizio ad averla,

ho letto l'ultimo editoriale di Moggi e mi ha acceso un campanello d'allarme,

e se fosse l'esatto contrario di quello che afferma Berlusconi?

Cioè non lui non convinto a cedere che è una pura idiozia ma i cinesi che debbano ancora essere convinti ad acquistare?

qualcosa stona in questa storia, come mai colossi che non avrebbero difficoltà a prenderci debbono coalizzarsi?
cosa che non hanno fatto con l'Inter,
e come mai degli ipotetici 6/7 investitori faticano ad uscire tutti i nomi, anche solo a livello d'indiscrezione?

non potrebbe essere che questi cinesi in realtà non si vogliano impegnare più di tanto e che Fininvest o Galatioto stiano ancora febbrilmente cercando degli investitori per chiudere la cordata?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io sono sempre stato tra i più convinti,
> ma qualche titubanza inizio ad averla,
> 
> ho letto l'ultimo editoriale di Moggi è mi ha acceso un campanello d'allarme,
> ...



Uno scenario a cui non avevo pensato...e che ora mi terrorizza


----------



## Kaw (5 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io sono sempre stato tra i più convinti,
> ma qualche titubanza inizio ad averla,
> 
> ho letto l'ultimo editoriale di Moggi e mi ha acceso un campanello d'allarme,
> ...


Mamma mia, avrò gli incubi stanotte...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Giugno 2016)

L unica cosa certa e sicura che ci stanno facendo pagare tutti gli anni di godimento... 
Ci vogliono far uscire pazzi e ci stanno riuscendo alla granfe


----------



## Crox93 (5 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Fu Yixiang, il solito Vicepresidente Camera Commercio italo-cinese, intervenuto a Top Calcio 24, sulla possibile cessione del Milan ai cinesi, ha precisato che "per cinesi Inter o Milan non conta niente, chi arriva per prima prende, la seconda non vale niente" e che "la trattativa è ferma tra il gruppo cinese ed il Cavaliere".
> 
> Queste parole si potrebbero interpretare nel senso che ai cinesi interessava investire su un club italiano, trovata la disponibilità dell'Inter, per il secondo l'interesse viene automaticamente a calare.



Io rimango più propenso al no che al si, ma questa mi sembra un po una c... 
E' un ragionamento poco sensato.


----------



## luigi61 (5 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Io rimango più propenso al no che al si, ma questa mi sembra un po una c...
> E' un ragionamento poco sensato.



Se dovesse saltare sarebbe la fine per il Milan in poco tempo si rischierebbe la serie b; l'unica consolazione per i tifosi sarebbe non che il MALEDETTO non voglia vendere ma che i cinesi non vogliano acquistare; staremo a vedere ma bisogna prepararsi psicologicamente a tutte le possibili varianti...


----------



## fra29 (5 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Fu Yixiang, il solito Vicepresidente Camera Commercio italo-cinese, intervenuto a Top Calcio 24, sulla possibile cessione del Milan ai cinesi, ha precisato che "per cinesi Inter o Milan non conta niente, chi arriva per prima prende, la seconda non vale niente" e che "la trattativa è ferma tra il gruppo cinese ed il Cavaliere".
> 
> Queste parole si potrebbero interpretare nel senso che ai cinesi interessava investire su un club italiano, trovata la disponibilità dell'Inter, per il secondo l'interesse viene automaticamente a calare.



Questa è una delle mie preoccupazioni più grandi che ho palesato anche in precedenti discussioni.. Ora questi si mettono a far le guerre tra loro, nella stessa città poi.. Mah..


----------



## robs91 (5 Giugno 2016)

Più passano i giorni senza sapere nulla,senza nessuna accelerazione, e più si fa probabile che quel delinquente si tenga il Milan.Se la prossima settimana non succede nulla prepariamoci al peggio.


----------



## Crox93 (5 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io sono sempre stato tra i più convinti,
> ma qualche titubanza inizio ad averla,
> 
> ho letto l'ultimo editoriale di Moggi e mi ha acceso un campanello d'allarme,
> ...



Scenario plausibile, molto plausibile.


----------



## fra29 (5 Giugno 2016)

Fu, Bellinazzo, Sky, GdS, Stampa.. Da diverse fonti più o meno attendibili si parla di un Berlusconi mai realmente convinto e che in ogni caso sembra più propenso al no.
Il nostro unico appiglio è Campopiano, che non ha detto che si chiude sicuramente quanto piuttosto #tuttoprocede, ovvero si arriva al 15 come da accordi (anche perché il primo punto per far saltare tutto era il 28/5, in piena campagna elettorale) ma quel giorno il malefico può tranquillamente rifiutare (insomma fatto non escludendo quanto descritto dai primi).
Io vorrei sapere come @re e tutti gli altri ottimisti possiate ancora così esser convinti del lieto fine, avrei bisogno del vostro conforto perché ogni ora che passa, razionalmente mi rendo conto che il nano non venderà mai...
Anche solo il discorso della cordata ora mi lascia perplesso vedendo la "semplicità" con cui Suning ha rilevato una squadra, con valore equity minore ma comunque che costerà quanto noi per via dei debiti..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2016)

*Campopiano: a me sto pessimismo risulta zero. Ma proprio zero.*


----------



## danykz (5 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: a me sto pessimismo risulta zero. Ma proprio zero.*



Ragazzi , ma cosa vi prende ?  perché tutto sto pessimismo?! Non è successo nulla , solo che 2 tizi esprimono la loro opinione; gli addetti al lavoro hanno detto che manca solo la firma -.- .


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: a me sto pessimismo risulta zero. Ma proprio zero.*



Grande pasquale!!!!

Diciamo le cose come stanno


----------



## Tobi (5 Giugno 2016)

Che poi dopo l'uscita: Dammi i soldi e compro il giocatore della Roma, conferma schiacciante che per il Milan non ha piu intenzione di metterci un centesimo, quindi nel tempo la valutazione del club crollerà anno dopo anno, gli sponsor ci abbandoneranno e lui da imprenditore si lascia sfuggire l'occasione (ultima) di vendere il Milan ricavando 700 milioni di euro?


----------



## Crox93 (5 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: a me sto pessimismo risulta zero. Ma proprio zero.*



Speriamo, personalmente Campopiano è l'unico che ha conquistato la mia fiducia. Detto ciò, io rimango moooolto molto cauto.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Più passano i giorni senza sapere nulla,senza nessuna accelerazione, e più si fa probabile che quel delinquente si tenga il Milan.Se la prossima settimana non succede nulla prepariamoci al peggio.



Ma quale prossima settimana, c'è una data ben precisa: 15 giugno, stop.


----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma quale prossima settimana, c'è una data ben precisa: 15 giugno, stop.



Pasquale ha detto che la cessione dell'Inter potrebbe accelerare quella del Milan.


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Pasquale ha detto che la cessione dell'Inter potrebbe accelerare quella del Milan.



Speriamo dai


----------



## kolao95 (5 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Pasquale ha detto che la cessione dell'Inter potrebbe accelerare quella del Milan.



Ah, magari.


----------



## fra29 (6 Giugno 2016)

Comunque io non riesco a comprendere i messaggi ermetici di Campopiano. Perché lascia trasparire tutto questo ottimismo quando al sua unica certezza è che si arriva al 15 e quel giorno il nano prenderà la decisione definitiva? Non mi pare nulla di "tranquillizzante" conoscendo il nostro presidente.. E i suoi "calma", "aspettate", "tutto precede" secondo voi lasciano intendere che a lui sia arrivata qualche voce che però ancora non può ufficializzare (volente o nolente è un giornalista serissimo, che scrivo quando ha novità importanti e non solo "a sensazione").
@Re, tu che dici?


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Comunque io non riesco a comprendere i messaggi ermetici di Campopiano. Perché lascia trasparire tutto questo ottimismo quando al sua unica certezza è che si arriva al 15 e quel giorno il nano prenderà la decisione definitiva? Non mi pare nulla di "tranquillizzante" conoscendo il nostro presidente.. E i suoi "calma", "aspettate", "tutto precede" secondo voi lasciano intendere che a lui sia arrivata qualche voce che però ancora non può ufficializzare (volente o nolente è un giornalista serissimo, che scrivo quando ha novità importanti e non solo "a sensazione").
> @Re, tu che dici?



Sa più di quello che può dire penso


----------



## Roger84 (6 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Grande pasquale!!!!
> 
> Diciamo le cose come stanno



Io continuo a rimanere della mia idea....però ovviamente fin quando non ci sarà l'ufficialità, bisognerà soffrire....


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2016)

Vai Silvio pensa alla politica va


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Comunque io non riesco a comprendere i messaggi ermetici di Campopiano. Perché lascia trasparire tutto questo ottimismo quando al sua unica certezza è che si arriva al 15 e quel giorno il nano prenderà la decisione definitiva? Non mi pare nulla di "tranquillizzante" conoscendo il nostro presidente.. E i suoi "calma", "aspettate", "tutto precede" secondo voi lasciano intendere che a lui sia arrivata qualche voce che però ancora non può ufficializzare (volente o nolente è un giornalista serissimo, che scrivo quando ha novità importanti e non solo "a sensazione").
> @Re, tu che dici?



Più che altro anche lui dice "non sono nella testa di SB"


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (6 Giugno 2016)

Le elezioni sono andate abbastanza bene per noi. Roma è fuori. Napoli forse va al ballottaggio ma senza speranze.
Purtroppo va al ballottaggio a Milano con qualche chance


----------



## DannySa (6 Giugno 2016)

Silvio prenderà una decisione definitiva il 15? ma secondo voi li lascia sulle spine fino all'ultimo secondo?
Silvio non è nessuno, in questa cessione il coltello dalla parte del manico non ce l'ha lui (se non vende il coltello è come se se lo fosse conficcato nella pancia), l'unico dubbio che potrebbe avere Silvio riguarda la serietà e l'impegno ad investire dei cinesi, a quanto si diceva questi sono stati ritenuti seri già da qualche mese (dopo aver passato in rassegna decine di gruppi troppo piccoli per comprare una società così grande), ergo l'unica cosa che potrebbe far saltare tutto sono proprio i cinesi, Silvio dal canto suo il suo benestare lo ha già dato, ora tocca chiudere in maniera definitiva e penso che i cinesi non stiano attendendo altro che l'ok di Silvio che si è preso 'sto periodo per constatare ancora di più quanto sia finito pure in politica.


----------



## fra29 (6 Giugno 2016)

Si gioca l'unico ballottaggio proprio a Milano. Mi Sa che ci aspetteranno due settimane di fuoco... 
A questo punto si arriva sicuramente al 20..


----------



## Fedeshi (6 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Si gioca l'unico ballottaggio proprio a Milano. Mi Sa che ci aspetteranno due settimane di fuoco...
> A questo punto si arriva sicuramente al 20..



Io ho appena visto l'intervista al candidato di centro-destra e da come gli poneva le domande Mentana sembrava quasi uno che rinnega Berlusconi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Giugno 2016)

Il ballottaggio proprio a Milano è negativissimo. Altre due settimane di Berlusconi davanti ai micorfoni, sentiremo assurdità ogni giorno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2016)

Ovviamente il nano ha preso le bastonate ovunque ( è finito ) L unico posto dove non doveva andare al ballottaggio per non romperci ci è andato .


----------

